# Is quantum theory a hoax?



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

Although, in the past, I was interested in what was being expressed by Quantum mechanics, nowadays I tend to see it as an assault on reason and logic.

The double slit experiment suggests that depending on the observer something can both be a wave or a particle.  There are also computers being built that use quantum entanglement.  Somehow these are able to use qbits and quantum entanglement to work out certain questions much more quickly than your standard pc.  I've also bumped into the idea that the observer impact could literally go back in time to alter reality.  It seems to open the door to all sorts of thinking that would be considered magical.  But is it real?

The issue I have with QM is that verifiable evidence is low for all this.  One must trust/defer to those with apparently exceptional intelligence and education, years of work and specialist equipment.

While I think challenging QM will emotionally resonate with some, I really want to hear about the evidence for it or against.  Here is the evidence against that bothers me about the whole idea.

My gold standard is personal verification.  But with QM nothing can be personally verified as we are dealing with stuff that is too small for the human eye.

_Nils Bohr proposed the model of the atom, with a positive charged nucleus orbited by negatively charged electrons.  This is similar to the sun and planets.  The model is mainly empty space._
* This is just a model.  Perhaps it works on some level and there is some utility to it, but it is not necessarily a faithful model of the underlying reality.  Eg, maybe it's not all empty space..
* It is similar to the sun and planets perhaps, but for me these celestial bodies are not literally round bits of rock in space.  I cannot personally verify that regardless of however many videos and pictures NASA present.  They could just be lights.  For me, this is one unproven hypothesis (planets etc) being used to support another (the atom).

_we view all this with an electron microscope, which has a magnetic lens._
* We are not talking about looking at things through a super powerful magnifying glass, even though they call it a 'microscope'.  It's something entirely different, and an extension of our senses that may or may not be valid.  I'd like to confirm that faithfully relays visual information.  I don't even understand the words 'magnetic lens'.  It sounds like a software rendering.  Once we are in the world of human fabricated microscopes that treat a model as if it were true, is it possible we are fabricating what we want to see? 

_the double slit involves firing electrons._
* How can one literally fire off bits of a model of an atom?!

_qbit computers are not common but are owned by military and corporate interests._
* To my mind, that this technology is highly inaccessible, suggests that it is possible that they are just a hoax too.  They sound like a concept e.g. 'the most fantastic computers in the world!' but is that all it is?

_quantum is a term that relates to small amounts._
* my objection here is admittedly slightly ridiculous, but I'd say it feels marketed, a sales job.  ' Quantum' has the allure of the off-beat letter 'Q'.  It strikes me as a term intended to convey the _quirky questions_ it raises, and that it is intended to remain shrouded in mystery.

So, I see a model (atom), that we use to fire parts of (electrons), that we observe with an electron microscope. We apparently create artifacts using all this tech (qbit computers) but you and I we cannot access them.

It may all be a trick presented as true, under the guise of highly complicated and generally inaccessible mathematics.  I'm also suspicious of stuff that is meant to be so complex only a genius can follow it - I mean, how can one tell the difference between a lie and truth if it's that complicated?  It strikes me that it's a convenient level to lie at..

There are similarities here for me to the way dinosaurs, carbon dating, climate change, etc - these are presented as science fact, but we cannot verify the actual evidence in a personal way.  Instead we are forced to trust the authority's experts.  As with those ideas I can see the utility to TPTB to have us all labouring under skewed assumptions and reasoning. 

Anyway, those are some of my questions.  I think I have others but they're not coming to mind at present.

I've hope I've expressed my position - that of a deep skeptic with little inclination to accept the triumphs of science as true on someone else's say so.  I'm not inclined to extend my trust.  (So too for history or any other subjects).  With QM I am suspicious of a trick but I'm also low on knowledge here.

I'm open to being convinced though.  I would genuinely appreciate those more knowledgeable about this science to set me straight on the points.  Or to confirm my suspicions with better examples of their own.  I hope whatever we end up discussing, we can keep it friendly!  I'm sure we will.





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## EUAFU (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: EUAFUDate: 2020-01-11 14:51:06Reaction Score: 7


When I discovered that they could never prove even that the earth moves, I saw that everything is really a big scam. About all this stuffing about quantum physics I was never really interested. For more details search by AIRY Deception.


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: dreamtimeDate: 2020-01-11 15:18:40Reaction Score: 22


I suggest reading the Blog by physicist Sabine Hossenfelder, who deconstructs most of the foundations of theoretical physics.

She herself is invested in physics to a large degree but I have never come across another physicist who critizies modern physics to such an extent, so reading her articles can help gain an understanding in how to logically deconstruct physical theories.

Most of them are so convoluted and absurd, that it is extremely easy to see them for what they are if one lets go of ideology and looks at it with fresh eyes: complicated mathematical constructs with no basis in reality.

When it comes to quantum theory, I dont think it has any merit. Everything since the 20th Century is a lie, as far as I am concerned. But I havent specifically looked into grasping quantum theory, as I dislike the artificial complexity of physics.

Quantum theory as a whole, as a construct, is certainly a hoax, used to sell absurd ideas like the many-worlds interpretation, etc. Whether parts of quantum theory describe certain aspects of reality, I don't know.

Quantum Mechanics is wrong. There, I’ve said it.

Two introductory articles of her serving as an overview of the state of theoretical physics:


The crisis in physics is not only about physics
The present phase of stagnation in the foundations of physics is not normal
In order to understand why quantum theory won't lead anywhere (and you don't even need to read about quantum theroy to understand that it is bullshit), you can simply look into the history of physics. There was a point in time, somewhere around the end of the 19th Century, when physics was co-opted. The day the aether and Tesla's holistic models were eliminated from the scientific discourse was the day that physics died. It was the time when the PTB used Einstein to discredit the results of Michelson and Morley, and when relative space-time replaced the aether field. A theory that is based on the ideology to suppress meaning and coherence in the world can never be helpful.

Why did the PTB need special relativity? Because it was very important to sell the idea of the speed of light being constant, in order to interpret Michelson-Morley in a way that doesn't suggest a stationary earth.

10 years later in 1915 they eliminated the aether alltogether with the update to special relativity, called general relativity. General relativity was primarily needed to explain the properties of space without resorting to an objectively existing aether field. How can anything happen in space if there is no field connecting it? No one knows, but Einstein had the answer).

If the speed of light is a constant, then the null-result of the Michelson-Morley experiment didnt mean that

a) the earth doesn't move
b) and the aether exists

but suddenly it meant that

a) the aether doesn't exist
b) the earth moves but due to the constant speed of light, the movement can not be detected by measuring the movement of light

Everything in physics exists to make you believe in two things, a rotating ball and an empty universe without a creator.

The only reason for the existence of special and general relativity is the Michelson-Morley experiment. Einstein was the damage control.

Einstein said: "If the Michelson–Morley experiment had not brought us into serious embarrassment, no one would have regarded the relativity theory as a (halfway) redemption." Since Einstein laid the foundation for quantum physics, this history explains why quantum mechanics became relevant in the first place (If I am not mistaken, General relativity laid the philosophical foundation for thinking in terms of abstract things like spacetime, multiple dimensions. In simple words, Einstein made people blind to the things we can observe and verify).

Tesla said: "Einstein's relativity work is a magnificent mathematical garb which fascinates, dazzles and makes people blind to the underlying errors. The theory is like a beggar clothed in purple whom ignorant people take for a king... its exponents are brilliant men but they are metaphysicists rather than scientists."

Regarding general relativity he said:  "I hold that space cannot be curved, for the simple reason that it can have no properties. It might as well be said that God has properties. He has not, but only attributes and these are of our own making. Of properties we can only speak when dealing with matter filling the space. To say that in the presence of large bodies space becomes curved, is equivalent to stating that something can act upon nothing. I for one, refuse to subscribe to such a view."

Tesla contradicts a part of the relativity theory, holding that mass is unalterable; otherwise, energy could be produced from nothing, since the kinetic energy acquired in the fall of a body would be greater than that necessary to lift it at a small velocity. "What is 'thought' in relativity, for example, is not science, but some kind of metaphysics based on abstract mathematical principles and conceptions which will be forever incomprehensible to beings like ourselves whose whole knowledge is derived from a three-dimensional world."



> Even though most of the great scientists of the day such as Maxwell, Faraday, Kelvin, Fitzgerald and Lorentz all accepted the obvious conclusion that there had to a medium of transfer in space, i.e., the ether, all of this was glossed over. This led to a generally accepted conclusion that the ether did not exist and that is the situation today, a full century later! It would take Einstein 15 years before he addressed this glaring misconception but the damage had already been done.
> 
> In 1920, lecturing at the University of Leiden, on the topic “Ether and the Theory of Relativity,” Einstein stated outright that the ether did exist, that is was necessary as a medium of transfer because light also had wave-like properties. He even wrote Lorentz to clarify this point.6 But by now, the damage had been done. This lecture received little notice, it was ignored in Roland Clark’s watershed biography on Einstein published in 1971, and so the 20th and early 21st centuries evolved in such a way to dismiss entirely ether theory.


Tesla vs. Einstein: The Ether & the Birth of the New Physics – New Dawn : The World's Most Unusual Magazine


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Zoltan DuckDate: 2020-01-11 15:36:28Reaction Score: 12


And even if QM was real what would be its worth to anyone? Like seriously?

I heard Richard Dawkins say: ”Isn’t it a noble, an enlightened way of spending our brief time in the sun, to work at understanding the universe and how we have come to wake up in it?”

I don’t think I would personally feel even a bit more noble or enlightened if I understood the universe. Words like vanity and pride pop into my mind.


----------



## Huaqero (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HuaqeroDate: 2020-01-11 15:57:41Reaction Score: 7




Feralimal said:


> _the double slit involves firing electrons._
> * How can one literally fire off bits of a model of an atom?!


The claim that they slow the firing rate to the point that only one electron/atom is fired each time is plain silly to me.

How can they be so sure that they fired only one electron and not a shotgun blast of electrons?
How can they be so sure that two electrons are fired on exactly the same Planck time? If one is fired 1PlanckTime later than the other, this is not 'simultaneously', so electrons are _defacto _fired one-a-time! 'Slowing the rate' is just nonsense.
(I like to explain that by claiming that every single interaction in the universe happens on its own time/Plancktime and nothing happens simultaneously. One interaction happens now, here on Earth, on the next Plancktime another one happens somewhere in Andromeda, after many 'rounds' another one happens here on Earth again, and so on. Thus, 'space' is the illusion created by how long it takes for a sequence of interactions to occur. It may take a few 'rounds of PTs' for a chemical reaction here on Earth (=atoms close to each other) but it will take a huge lot of 'rounds' before a photon from a galaxy reaches the Earth (=huge distance). And that's 'space-time'! A raw of instantaneous interactions, others in a quick sequence, others delayed.)
And how can one single photon create one visible dot on a cathode screen? Isn't the dot on the screen some billions of atoms=billions of hits?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: zatrixDate: 2020-01-11 17:35:13Reaction Score: 8




Huaqero said:


> The claim that they slow the firing rate to the point that only one electron/atom is fired each time is plain silly to me.
> 
> How can they be so sure that they fired only one electron and not a shotgun blast of electrons?
> How can they be so sure that two electrons are fired on exactly the same Planck time? If one is fired 1PlanckTime later than the other, this is not 'simultaneously', so electrons are _defacto _fired one-a-time! 'Slowing the rate' is just nonsense.
> ...


For me the biggest hurdle with the Double Slit Experiment is how nobody talks about the measuring device used to assert that the “photon” (absurdity of particle theory aside) went through one or the other slit.

Surely that “device” causes interference. But nobody explains how it doesn’t.

I tried to figure out how to replicate the experiment at home, couldn’t find anything actionable.


----------



## Huaqero (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HuaqeroDate: 2020-01-11 17:37:46Reaction Score: 2




zatrix said:


> For me the biggest hurdle with the Double Slit Experiment is how nobody talks about the measuring device used to assert that the “photon” (absurdity of particle theory aside) went through one or the other slit.
> 
> Surely that “device” causes interference. But nobody explains how it doesn’t.
> 
> I tried to figure out how to replicate the experiment at home, couldn’t find anything actionable.


Yesss, that too! It was detected. Its trip ended mid-way. Another photon continued. The DSE is soooo intriguing but we are blocked by mistaken starting points.


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2020-01-11 20:31:39Reaction Score: 1


Thanks all for your thoughts so far.  I expected to get flak for this thread, so surprised that others have similar opinions.  Thanks to _@dreamtime_ for those links too.  It's very interesting to hear from someone on the inside giving a critique!  I'd recommend others take a look too - is pretty accessible.



dreamtime said:


> I suggest reading the Blog by physicist Sabine Hossenfelder, who deconstructs most of the foundations of theoretical physics.
> 
> She herself is invested in physics to a large degree but I have never come across another physicist who critizies modern physics to such an extent, so reading her articles can help gain an understanding in how to logically deconstruct physical theories.
> 
> ...


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-01-11 20:40:31Reaction Score: 0


Maybe some useful things toward this thread for you in the last pages of the bomb I dropped on the "truth" thread.
I'm just putting it out there...


----------



## Dielectric (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DielectricDate: 2020-01-11 23:00:03Reaction Score: 10




dreamtime said:


> I suggest reading the Blog by physicist Sabine Hossenfelder, who deconstructs most of the foundations of theoretical physics.
> 
> She herself is invested in physics to a large degree but I have never come across another physicist who critizies modern physics to such an extent, so reading her articles can help gain an understanding in how to logically deconstruct physical theories.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the useful links. These will be helpful for me.

Quantum physics is a psyop program designed to extend Einstein's physics into the next century. It's purpose is to hide the UFO matrix behind the veil of aliens, which is part of a long term agenda of TPTB. What began as a plan to deceive based on National Security took on it's own life and morphed into a major part of the Banksters educational debt scheme.

However...let me tell a little story about experts and Einsteinian Physicists.

I was on this other forum and I got attacked by Einsteinian Physicists for breaching the absurd idea that Einstein was wrong, and bear in mind that is was a site devoted Aliens, so PHD's with their own pod casts hanging out on a UFO/Alien site? Nothing fishy going on there huh?

Oh yes, they can explain everything and prove it all mathematically, but what they can't do is explain a UFO with any sense of logic because using Einstein's theories it requires the energy of a planet to levitate a flying saucer. Hence the obvious conclusion that these UFO's must be aliens because they must have fusion reactors.

Well my primary interest was and remains figuring out how a UFO works and these people were anything but helpful.

The information I tried to show them was savagely attacked and with shouts of this is the sort of pesudo-science that needs to be stamped flat.
No kidding that's what they said.  So these supposedly educated people are no longer scientists, but rather ideologue's and priests of bankrupt theory who will not tolerate any other ideas other than their own. Fanatics is what they are but not scientists.

In computing what these jackasses are calling quantum effects are a result of super conductivity, which is yet another twisted lie because there is no such thing as super conductivity.  What superconduction appears to actually be is a connection with counterspace. Counterspace is hyperspace, or what is in our time has been called the Zero Point Field, or which Tesla called Radiant Energy; it's all the same field.

The problem with studying either Einsteins' ideas or Quantum Theory is that they are both manifestly perverted psychological programs.
There is a living facsimile and general historian of Tesla, Steinmetz, Farnsworth, Faraday, Heaviside, Maxwell, and Dollard. That guy is Ken Wheeler.
His book is unquestionably the most important book in the last century so far as real science is concerned. Hands down that important and maybe the most important text ever written in science in it's own right.

Theoria Apophasis  is the Channel Name of Ken Wheeler on Youtube. Find his video's by searching "uncovering the missing secrets of magnetism."
In my opinion, after years devoted to studying the ARV/Flux Liner, and any possible mainstream physics and electrical theories which might reasonably explain how a UFO works, this is the only person whose own work, experiments and knowledge makes any sense. It makes complete sense actually.

Wheeler has combined his study of the great minds and his own work, experimentally and mathematically to produce the only true depiction of how our Universe actually does work. What's more, it explains how UFO's work and a lot of other things. Do not waste your energy on mind games of the military industrial organized crime ring. It's fine and somewhat necessary to know some of the basics of GR and Quantum theory but do not do what these so-called scientists did and become so mind controlled you become a monster like the ones I encountered.

Field Theory in Depth: Fake Particle-Fantasy Pseudo-Science Of Quantum & Relativity.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BantaDate: 2020-01-12 01:20:58Reaction Score: 1




Huaqero said:


> Yesss, that too! It was detected. Its trip ended mid-way. Another photon continued. The DSE is soooo intriguing but we are blocked by mistaken starting points.


This concern is addressed with the delayed choice quantum eraser.


Once needs to presume subatomic particles to conduct experiments with them. I agree with the comment up thread about it simply being a mathematical model.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SearchingDate: 2020-01-12 02:15:45Reaction Score: 8


You all have excellent points. I can't dispute them. I once made the same arguments myself, until I didn't.

These are the phases of my research. Maybe others can relate to this journey. I think 1-4 we can all pretty much agree on.

Step 1: No. No. It can't be that I've been lied to about this.
Step 2: But it is. What other lies have I believed?
Step 3: Oh, everything is a lie.
Step 4: Dismiss everything I have ever been told and cannot verify for myself. No dinos, no atoms, no atomic bombs, etc.
Step 5: (Optional) Cling to the nearest religion after seeing there are bad things going on here. Read the good book for fear of damnation.
Step 6: (Also Optional) Dismiss step 5 after finally realizing it didn't make any more sense than anything else.
Step 7: (Also Optional) Find the one common thread among all the lies.
Step 8: (Also Optional) Retrieve all things dismissed in Step 4. They're true and they're also not true at the same time. Reconcile the irreconcilable.

This is the Hero's Journey: End where one starts, but with much more knowledge and comprehension than before.

I like Quantum Physics. It was the missing piece that made all other pieces make sense, but at the same time, it also does not exist.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BantaDate: 2020-01-12 02:50:22Reaction Score: 2




Searching said:


> It was the missing piece that made all other pieces make sense, but at the same time, it also does not exist.


This is exactly where I'm at with it at this point in my life. I'm glad it exists because it makes different types of people ask questions they probably wouldn't otherwise. You can rehab from materialism through it.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: zatrixDate: 2020-01-12 04:11:28Reaction Score: 2




Banta said:


> This concern is addressed with the delayed choice quantum eraser.
> Once needs to presume subatomic particles to conduct experiments with them. I agree with the comment up thread about it simply being a mathematical model.


Video goes into great detail explaining the paths the entangled photos will take, but does nothing to address the special mirrors or the laser source and its guarantee of producing "entangled photons".

Just pause the video and spend some time examining the elaborate setup of the experiment.
I bet you can dream up at least one alternative explanation.
So how do we judge their results from yours?

Personally, at most I can say is that these are interesting thought experiments.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BantaDate: 2020-01-12 04:19:51Reaction Score: 2




zatrix said:


> Video goes into great detail explaining the paths the entangled photos will take, but does nothing to address the special mirrors or the laser source and its guarantee of producing "entangled photons".


I totally agree on those points. I have issues with what entangled photons are to begin with. I was posting simply to address potential interference from the detectors, which is possible in the classic double slit.


----------



## Rhayader (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: RhayaderDate: 2020-01-12 10:21:13Reaction Score: 6


I would say quantum theory is much more to do with philosophy and spirituality than physics and mathematics...I would certainly agree anything quantum fashioned up by particle physicists is pure fantasy. However in my syncretism it makes complete sense, the key thing to take away is the importance of the observer upon that which is manifest. Quantum entanglement isn't all that spooky in the lens of esotericism or even things like Buddhism or Taoism.


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2020-01-12 10:42:44Reaction Score: 1




Rhayader said:


> I would say quantum theory is much more to do with philosophy and spirituality than physics and mathematics...I would certainly agree anything quantum fashioned up by particle physicists is pure fantasy. However in my syncretism it makes complete sense, the key thing to take away is the importance of the observer upon that which is manifest. Quantum entanglement isn't all that spooky in the lens of esotericism or even things like Buddhism or Taoism.


Yes, perhaps its a case of concepts that can make sense metaphysically, but which are then being (incorrectly) overlaid into the physical world.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-01-12 14:12:17Reaction Score: 5




Rhayader said:


> I would say quantum theory is much more to do with philosophy and spirituality than physics and mathematics...I would certainly agree anything quantum fashioned up by particle physicists is pure fantasy. However in my syncretism it makes complete sense, the key thing to take away is the importance of the observer upon that which is manifest. Quantum entanglement isn't all that spooky in the lens of esotericism or even things like Buddhism or Taoism.


I got back on reading "spiritual" writings 20 years ago with the Tao of Physics!


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: dreamtimeDate: 2020-01-12 16:31:04Reaction Score: 5




Rhayader said:


> I would say quantum theory is much more to do with philosophy and spirituality than physics and mathematics...I would certainly agree anything quantum fashioned up by particle physicists is pure fantasy. However in my syncretism it makes complete sense, the key thing to take away is the importance of the observer upon that which is manifest. Quantum entanglement isn't all that spooky in the lens of esotericism or even things like Buddhism or Taoism.


Thats the problem. It's a philosophy, not hard science. You can't falsify philosophy. You can only gauge the inherent coherence of a philosophy.

Philosophy itself is full of irrelevant models and there is no need in philosophy for anything to be based in reality. 

Just like the foundation of the big bang theory is the esoteric ideology of a Jesuit, Quantum theory started with an assumption about reality, and then people started to work out the math. 

Imho, the broader implications of quantum mechanics are irrelevant for the question whether it is a legit science.


----------



## Nostradennis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: NostradennisDate: 2020-01-15 04:12:18Reaction Score: 7


From the EF5 that hit Joplin, MO in 2011
Photos of the strangest tornado damage in the U.S. Not one cow to be seen

I'm curious. Is strange tornado damage a quantum event? Closest explanation I could find for this pic was about a piece of straw going through a tree during a tornado, from Meep, the Kind Wolf @yahoo answers.

_How can a tornado stick a piece of straw through a tree trunk?_
*Favorite Answer:* A theory based on quantum physics states that the piece of straw is electrically changed super fast as it spins in the center of the tornado allowing it to exist on a higher energy density. When it flies out of the tornado and comes in contact with something of a lower energy density, *it passes through that object like a ghost* until the energy levels are equal and the straw is frozen in the object.
How can a tornado stick a piece of straw through a tree trunk? | Yahoo Answers

That _"frozen in the object"_ sounds a lot like the Philadelphia Experiment where sailors *"had become fused — yes, fused — with the ship in various ways"*. That event was explained using electromagnetism as the basis for the fusing or being frozen in an object. The Navy admits to taking the battleship, the USS Eldridge, and wrapping wire around the hull of the boat in an attempt to cancel out the magnetic fields of the the metal on the ship.


This is the truth behind the creepy Philadelphia Experiment
Science fact or science fiction?  I'm fascinated by the topic but lack the fundamental knowledge to explain what I see. I've also heard of straw being embedded in glass windows during a tornado. Is the hose through the tree explainable by classical physics? IDK. All I know is that there's not too many _"observers"_ around during an EF5 tornado.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: NemoTheCaptaDate: 2020-01-15 09:30:15Reaction Score: 8


As a physicist I have to say: Quantum Theory is absolutely correct.

The basics idea in physics is to have a theory to describe the real world as simple as possible. QT does a very good job doing this. I'ts simple and clear maths. I'ts very accessible and easy to understand. One can calculate the outcome of experiments based on QT. Even students can do this with ease.

Please do not intermix QT with cosmology or particle physics. QT describes the outcome of the wave-particle dualism on a very base level. It's benefit is that it works on very small scale and very large scale.

Maybe... we live in a simulated world. But our programmers have based this reality on maths... and QT then works on nearly the lowest level of our simulation.


----------



## Huaqero (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HuaqeroDate: 2020-01-15 12:17:28Reaction Score: 5




NemoTheCapta said:


> As a physicist I have to say: Quantum Theory is absolutely correct.
> 
> The basics idea in physics is to have a theory to describe the real world as simple as possible. QT does a very good job doing this. I'ts simple and clear maths. I'ts very accessible and easy to understand. One can calculate the outcome of experiments based on QT. Even students can do this with ease.
> 
> ...


The maths may be ok but the 'wave-particle duality' claim alone tells me that physicists have no clue and rest with that claim as the finite answer. Yes, you can calculate a 'trajectory' of something with maths but that's not the question, the question is *what* are we shooting.


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: dreamtimeDate: 2020-01-15 12:25:08Reaction Score: 9




NemoTheCapta said:


> As a physicist I have to say: Quantum Theory is absolutely correct.
> 
> The basics idea in physics is to have a theory to describe the real world as simple as possible. QT does a very good job doing this. I'ts simple and clear maths. I'ts very accessible and easy to understand. One can calculate the outcome of experiments based on QT. Even students can do this with ease.
> 
> ...


Complex Math can only be helpful or unhelpful for solving empirical problems, but not right/wrong (except in school where you solve theoretical problems for the sake of it). For some reason many physicists equate mathematical equations with reality itself. Math isn’t a theory. A theory can not even be based on math. Math is just a tool to work out things you can calculate. Only a small part of reality can be calculated with math. Like you want to measure the distance between two points. Since it’s easy math, the result of the calculation is an almost true approximation of reality. The more complex things get, the more important it is to understand that the result of the equation is simply a number you use for a certain goal, it is not an end by itself. For example if you measure your height as 180cm, you may or may not care about whether in reality it is 179 or 181cm, depending on the reason you calculate this in the first place. The result of 180cm is technically wrong, but often helpful enough. When it comes to equations, they can’t be right or wrong either. All that matters is whether they allow you to measure reliably. Either way, math itself doesn’t allow for making interpretations about reality.

What I mean when I talk about QT being a hoax, is things like these:

Scientists just detected an ‘unknown’ burst of gravitational waves in space

„Scientists think they have detected an "unknown or unanticipated" burst of gravitational waves coming from somewhere deep in space.

The wobble in spacetime was picked up unexpectedly [...].

But for now there is very little indication of what could have caused the blast, which sent ripples through the fabric of the universe [...]

Errors of this kind are predicted to happen only once every 25 years [...]„

wobble in spacetime... ripples through the fabric of the universe... and there’s someone who has even calculated the probability of how often these ‚observations‘ could be an error. Ridiculous.

It doesn’t talk directly about QT but it originates from the same faulty philosophy. Neither has anyone proven spacetime to exist, nor the many-worlds postulated by some physicists.


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2020-01-15 12:28:11Reaction Score: 2




NemoTheCapta said:


> As a physicist I have to say: Quantum Theory is absolutely correct.


You sound like the pope.
Can you explain, then, where exactly is the border between the quantum world and the macro world ?
And can you explain (justify) what you call "renormalization" ?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Bear ClawDate: 2020-01-15 12:40:47Reaction Score: 3


Someone once suggested to me that when you read the bible, treat individuals in it not as individuals but as groups of people.

Maybe the same is true of Quantum Science. Einstein and Tesla has a feeling of Cain and Abel about it. Cain and Abel can be read as one type of society destroying a previous society. It is an interesting thought game to play Einstein as representative of a belief system that destroyed a medium of older science perhaps inline with the aether/pre-reset model. Which happens to be merely represented by a possibly fictional Tesla figure.

What it represents is truth encoded in a way that it cannot be truly seen. Truth in a lie. Believe. To be a lie. To be alive.

I think Quantum science is ultimately a attempt to justify the holes in the philosophy espoused by TPTB. Nothing more nothing less. Like the best lies there is truth inside it. Like the best lies it is hard to dismiss due to its hugely postmodern bent. Like the best lies it is so both complex and seductive. 

I fear quantum science bears more in common with lies, than with the truth. Yet it is too abstract for me to dismiss effectively.

When I write fantasy, and I am trying to describe something too fantastical for words (a lie) I get abstract, to put all the strain on the reader. HP Lovecraft once wrote, "it was describable, only by analogy". It was a beautiful description but without any analogy provided it was all on my imagination. There was no truth there. 

Quantum science bears more in common with a lie. Than with the truth. I suspect that truth is clear and hits you with a force that is undeniable. We have all felt it at somepoint. 

It feels more like a mathematical philosophy than an field of science.


NemoTheCapta said:


> As a physicist I have to say: Quantum Theory is absolutely correct.
> 
> The basics idea in physics is to have a theory to describe the real world as simple as possible. QT does a very good job doing this. I'ts simple and clear maths. I'ts very accessible and easy to understand. One can calculate the outcome of experiments based on QT. Even students can do this with ease.
> 
> ...


What do you think of Godels theories of incompleteness? I am asking as my understanding is not based upon the math of it, but upon reading about it. So it isn't a deep understanding. However from what I read, it suggests that the basic idea of physics (which you have described as maths) is impossible, as a Mathematical model cannot ever describe reality.

I am asking out of interest and to learn, not to combat your point


----------



## Dielectric (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DielectricDate: 2020-01-15 13:49:40Reaction Score: 2


Hyperspace is the Aether and you can see it with your own eyes. Quantum physics is a criminal construct with criminal intent and ends.
Ferrocell


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2020-01-15 15:54:27Reaction Score: 0




Dielectric said:


> Hyperspace is the Aether and you can see it with your own eyes. Quantum physics is a criminal construct with criminal intent and ends.
> Ferrocell


What does the ferrocell link you posted mean to you, wrt QM/QT?


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2020-01-15 18:05:16Reaction Score: 3


Well, I see it as a theory that explains some question, but not all.
A hoax would, as I understand it, imply malintent. I don't think so.
But as with almost everything, when a paycheck is involved somehow, there is also an ego investment. And then, the person will defend beyond any rational means. As one man once said : "Science progresses from funeral to funeral.".


----------



## Dielectric (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DielectricDate: 2020-01-15 20:47:45Reaction Score: 2




Feralimal said:


> What does the ferrocell link you posted mean to you, wrt QM/QT?


It means that the holographic like image you see in the magnetic (dielectric field lines) are in hyperspace. Now, do I know what hyperspace is? By theory I have an idea what it is, what it does, and what can happen if you meld with it.

It's important to know who Charles Proteus Steinmetz is. He is credited with the term counterspace. He was a brilliant and gifted electrical and mechanical engineer considered by many on a par with Tesla. Now my understanding is that counterspace is what we are seeing in the ferrocell's lens. Counterspace is a dielectric medium. A dielectic is an insulator with charges on either side. In other words virtually the defintion of a magnet.

So we know that counterspace is a dielectric medium and a magnet proves that is the case. Now, quantum physics own mathematical model of our space, because they theorize there's like a dozen or so other dimensions, say's (mathematical theory) that the smallest "particles" are in the shape of a tetrahedron in our space.

Here's where it becomes tricky because they make this distinction that instead of counterspace there are other dimensions (many worlds theory), and that we, in our space, are the shadows cast off by higher dimensions (science fiction), and which they claim, based on their mathematical models of how this might work, that in our space the smallest "particles" are shaped like tetrahedorns.

They seek to explain unknown phenomena with magical invention instead of measured science because QT is a psyop game and not science. The pretext for their invention of alternate realities and other dimensions is based on the dumbest ideas about matter creation which I won' bother to get in to. Anyways, QT is necessary because in order to uphold the established order of fantasy science we need to have a mathematically supported opinion that other dimesions exist and most importantly that Einsteinian Physics can be upheld through a revision of what space is. So in their world our space, meaning space itself, is composed of "Quasi-Crystals" shaped like tetrahedrons and these "Quasi-Crystals" then form an interconnected latticework in space. This whole construct upholds their plans don't ya see. With this narrative they get to keep feeding the public stories of other dimensions, alternate realites, time travel (may still be possible but they sure as hell wouldn't want us having any idea how that might actually work), and of course bent space. So bend over if you think that anything coming out of officialdoom is there to help you.

Now don't get me wrong, this whole quantum business is a beautiful construct, enchanting and alluring, as is almost everything the powers that be do, but that's quite besides the point because it's a trap and it's not the truth. So let's return to reality and demonstrated facts. Hell even my little experiments are more real than all the mathematical models  QT has ever assembled.

The magnets field lines are coherent dielectric rays; like laser beams made from condensed counterspace. They are "coherent" lines of dielectric energy as opposed to "in-coherent; which would be the light from a light bulb. Incoherent counterspace is all around us. That's where a magnet is drawing in counterspatial dielectric energy from.

The magnet proves this is the case because it can and does create a magnetic field in any location. That is what defines a field. Something which is everywhere. A magnet proves that the theoretical proposition of there being an Aether which exists in counterspace and interacts with our own is proven by the magnet.

The dielectric field of counterspace is a counter-spatial field. In the ferrocell lens it looks like a hologram. Now admittedly this is bamboozling is it not?  Well this is because first off it's not made from particles, rather it is a liquid crystalline matrix moving at hypervelocities. Hence the term hyper-spatial, or hyperspace and because it's composed of some material which is ubber, ubber superfluid like, as is energy quite often, then it goes through almost all matter without being impeded, only perturbed. This has consequences which result in a magneto-electric induction resulting in a magnetic field in matter. Almost all matter has a magnetic field, even diamagnetic materials still have a magnetic field.

Reality is a lot simpler than they want you to think. Hyperspace is simply the raging river that you're not swimming in. No, we are stuck in a backwater pool where the inertial energy of the hyperspatial medium is slowed way down. Quantum physics is not without value, they have for example correctly given us the geometric shape of the hyperspatial medium, which is a tetrahedron, same as water itself is BTW, so really no big surprises there. Now it's not water, OK? Don't make that leap, it's something else but it behaves much like a superfluid and shares the same ability to become...to become...a liquid crystalline matrix. Now do you see where QT is stealing it's ideas from?

We define distance as space but in reality space is a measure of velocity. Move fast enough and there is effectively no space, no distance, and that's basically my understanding of what hyperspace is. Ok, so counter-space is now also a hyper-spatial matrix of a liquid crystalline medium which most resembles a superfluid, but vastly more so and this dielectric fluid medium is what fills the Universe.

Is this of any assistance?
-----------------------------------------

Added this;
We have to realize here that there is a conflict because all the propositions which precede Ken Wheeler's work did not have the benefit of understanding what the magnetic field was. So you have a huge amount of invested time and energy in theoretical explanations for observed phenomena that is now in conflict with a revised undated understanding of the true nature of reality, and because of that everyone whose anyone is working like crazy to prop up the old models.  Well ya know that's doomed but in the meantime it's a major pain in the ass as well.

For me there's a simple bottom line, flying saucers, black triangles and tetrahedrons, like those are accidental interdimensional aliens huh? Built there ships just to come and F--- with us huh?  Lol~  No, it's the breakaway civilization and they know Wheeler is right, hence he had to give his book away, hence me instead of seeking patents, fame, and fortune am instead here trying to convince you what's real.

When we see video of the supposed TR3B become engulfed in a ball of light and then vanish we can conclude that that vehicle has inducted enough counterspatial medium to first begin giving off light, light being a rate of counterspatial induction, and afterwards melding with the medium of hyperspace by engulfing itself in a sphere of this medium, and once this happens it's moving with hyperspace at hyperspatial velocities. You're seeing an machine capable of intergalactic travel. They have mapped the Universe, they are abducting people, animals, collecting dna, doing bioengineering, and establishing other civilizations which are intended, at some other later time, to be brought in to conflict with our own planet.
Exactly as explained by Wernher von braun to Carol Rosin. We are not dealing with a government, we are dealing with collective that has shared interests, one of which is in keeping a true understanding of how Universe works in the dark otherwise they have a problem and they have not had any real problems along these lines since Tesla came along trying to create free energy for everyone.


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2020-01-15 21:45:53Reaction Score: 1




Dielectric said:


> Reality is a lot simpler than they want you to think.


And yet still quite complex... 



Dielectric said:


> Is this of any assistance?


It is... But I'm certainly not getting everything here.  One of the things that I'm getting is that it seems you think Ken Wheeler is essential reading.  I have tried with a downloaded pdf of his book.  Is that the place to get upto speed on all this, do you think?

So there is much I don't understand.  The only bit I can formulate as question at present is what you mean when you talk about space.  I accept that the common narrative holds that there are planets galaxies etc - is this what we are talking about hyperspace etc?  Or do you mean mean space as in 3-D space around us?  Absolutely no problem with the latter, which I think is what you are talking about, but I'm aware that I'm making lots of presumptions when treating outer space (planets etc) as true.  Maybe it's the star trek-y term 'hyperspace' that's throwing me...

PS, I appreciate the detail you are giving here.  I'm very interested to get a (layman's) handle on this.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SuperTrouperDate: 2020-01-16 01:55:12Reaction Score: 5




Nostradennis said:


> From the EF5 that hit Joplin, MO in 2011
> View attachment 38436Photos of the strangest tornado damage in the U.S. Not one cow to be seen
> 
> I'm curious. Is strange tornado damage a quantum event? Closest explanation I could find for this pic was about a piece of straw going through a tree during a tornado, from Meep, the Kind Wolf @yahoo answers.
> ...


Sorry to bring the discussion down (or up - if one is "high") a notch. Strikes me like there may be more truth than fiction in Sharknado, after all. Who would have thought?


----------



## Dielectric (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DielectricDate: 2020-01-16 13:59:09Reaction Score: 8




Feralimal said:


> And yet still quite complex...
> 
> 
> It is... But I'm certainly not getting everything here.  One of the things that I'm getting is that it seems you think Ken Wheeler is essential reading.  I have tried with a downloaded pdf of his book.  Is that the place to get upto speed on all this, do you think?
> ...


Reading "The missing secrets of magnetism" is not required but it will help. I'd say blend together his video with his book. For me that worked but I spent a huge amount of time and energy trying everything sold conventionally before hand and I know that wont' work come hell or high water, not all by itself it won't, there's a blend.
-------Speed things up. Let me see If I can give a synopsis that's not too insanely long. I'm gonna use a bit of analogy here and there to help.

Our planet Earth is living in the shadow of a high speed fluid. What we think is space is in reality a shadow caused by being inside a slowed space of energy which is a fluid like medium. A state of slowed inertial force is where we live. Like being stuck in a tide pool with the ocean ten feet away.

We are like a bunch of dumb dinosaur's stumbling about, talking about a billion trillion miles to the next star, not knowing the star is right next to us because we are moving so slow that we see this star as being very far away.

A shadow is where we live. A back water tide pool. Right next to us and everywhere around us is this hypervelocity liquid medium. It holds all the energy of the Universe but we can't access it because we have these stupid ideas handed to us about the way the Universe works.

We are like giant Galápagos Tortoise, slowly crawling, dragging our heavy shells, and it's so far to that damned leaf and I'm so hungry....suddenly you catch a glimpse of another something flashing by and damnit!  That sonofabush is now eating my leaf and it's sooo far away. How he do that? OK, well that something is a rabbit to the tortoise, or a blue footed booby winging on past leaving a shadow on the ground.

The tortoise is us, the rabbit and booby are some kind of hypervelocity creatures, and this is our condition, an analogy of us and counter space, or us and ufo's. All counter space is a hyper velocity fluid like medium. It's got all the energy of the Universe because it is the Universe and all the rest of the Universe is moving like a hawk while we the tortoise's wonder about crawling to the next tasty leaf.

So ya got the idea we are stuck in the backwaters? Shit is whizzing by and we are oblivious?  That's what the rest of the Universe is doing, whizzing by us and through us, this is where QT is inventing this stuff about us being product of quasi-crystals.  To these idiots it's shit popping into our reality as virtual particles, quasi crystals, and outside of us (us being the center of the Universe in their pin heads) are "other dimensions." No...OK, that's just plain stupid as hell.

There are no other dimensions. That's retarded thinking they have guided humanity into believing. It's not another dimension, it's a hyper-velocity energy field we can't detect except by magnetism and couple other lesser means. Kapitza's Spider for example. Why the hell else would the powers that be pour money into egg heads research to make isotopes of liquid helium. Why would Joseph Staling keep Kapitza under lock and key, yet allow him to talk to his buddy Rutherford in the UK? Hell he even built him a building an did a bunch more, yet Kapitza was never again allowed to leave the Soviet Union but he sure as hell wasn't mistreated either. So an international effort? The PTB pulling their puppets to make what they wanted happen? Obviously~

The purpose? To understand what this hyperspatial medium was and how to get in on the fast track to elsewhere.

Enter the Magnet....or Mr Magneto~ Ken Wheeler.

As stated previously; this material all around us is moving so incredibly fast (10X billion times the speed of light) and is so fluid that we can neither see it nor detect it except by special means. A magnet is one of those and also the reason these field lines appear solid yet can go through almost anything, and are almost impossible to stop. That's the dielectric field of counter space only in a magnet it's spun into a coherent line.

Wheeler explains all this and how it takes place plus a few tricks like how to accelerate the accretion disk of a magnet.

A magnet has a so-called bloch wall. That's the plane of inertia. It is an accretion disk sucking in surrounding counterspace. The accretion disk acts like a spinning loom forming coherent dielectric magnetic field lines, and those are spewed outwards forming the magnets field lines. All those lines cycle back through the center point of the magnet continually. This cycling through a center point is what defines magnetism.

If you grab a magnets field line and pull it out that puts tension on the field line and the result is electricity, specifically DC current in this case. Understanding that is what lead Tesla and Philo Farnsworth to talk about this energy as being like a rubber band: Stretchy, which is tension, which we say is electric power.

That isn't easily grasped. It's taken me a long time to sort of get the gist of this idea that these lines of magnetic force are stretchable, and when stretched they become electrical, and how to reconcile how that takes place is something I'm working on so that I can explain it simply and logically, however that is what does happen. When you put tension on a magnetic field it makes electric power. This is the most basic of all rules to electric power. Passing a conductor through a magnetic field produces electric power because the conductor is putting tension on the magnetic field lines.

Now...has this aided at all?
See, if we had real education they would be teaching the fundamentals of this in 5th or 6th grade. That's what should be happening now. No child left behind huh?  What a sick farce and ya know this isn't new information to these people. They understood all this a very, very, long time ago.

By The Way~Thanks for starting this thread.


----------



## Mabzynn (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MabzynnDate: 2020-01-16 14:44:04Reaction Score: 3




Dielectric said:


> Reading "The missing secrets of magnetism" is not required but it will help. I'd say blend together his video with his book. For me that worked but I spent a huge amount of time and energy trying everything sold conventionally before hand and I know that wont' work come hell or high water, not all by itself it won't, there's a blend.
> -------Speed things up. Let me see If I can give a synopsis that's not too insanely long. I'm gonna use a bit of analogy here and there to help.
> 
> Our planet Earth is living in the shadow of a high speed fluid. What we think is space is in reality a shadow caused by being inside a slowed space of energy which is a fluid like medium. A state of slowed inertial force is where we live. Like being stuck in a tide pool with the ocean ten feet away.
> ...


Thank you for the summary for those not well versed in the material.

I need to spend a lot more time with _@Jaska_'s work on re-organizing the periodic table.  They're on to something.


----------



## Felix Noille (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FelixnoilleDate: 2020-01-16 14:45:51Reaction Score: 7


Quantum Theory/Physics is basically *String Theory*, whereby one simply strings together a random combination of any of the following words or phrases in order to explain absolutely anything:

Quantum
wave–particle duality
Eigenstates
Singularity
Clebsch–Gordan coefficients
Dark
Normalizable wave function
Exotic
Entanglement
Hilbert space
Uncertainty
Principle
Nonlocality
Particle
Anti-symmetrization
Planck
Event horizon
Probability amplitude


----------



## Dielectric (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DielectricDate: 2020-01-16 15:46:37Reaction Score: 5


Ya know, be patient is what I say, the human mind is not a computer, it assimilates information by synthesizing information and that just takes time. I didn't learn what I'm jabbering about in a fortnight, it's taken a very long time and it helped a great deal that I searched convention to try to find a means to explain how UFO's work, years literally devoted to digging through what will soon become as outdated and useless as a donkey cart is to a car.

The magnetic field looks like a hologram because it's in hyperspace. You can also get in hyperspace once you accelerate to high enough speed, but this hyperspatial field is evidently not a some place, it's not a world or alternate reality, it's just very fast moving medium of energies. Most of which we know almost nothing or nothing about. However, this medium is what is responsible for phenomena of various types including consciousness.

Teleportation for example; in cases where teleportation has happened there appears to have been a case where someone gets caught up in the hyperspatial medium and there are accounts of this. Others involving so called UFO's seem to be very similar where people and their cars quite often become entangled with a hyperspatial vehicle.

There's some sort of cross connection here between thought and subsequent outcome. This is not surprising really because the velocity of hyperspace is the velocity of thought. Evidently what you think is where you end up at. I think Ben Rich from Lockheed said that actually was the way the machines were controlled.  So evidently once you manage to get either yourself or yourself and a machine entangled with the hyperspatial field then you can basically teleport. It's nothing like StarTrek's idiot ideas. It's much cooler than that.

PS: Notice the words I'm using here. Entangled? See they understand all this and then they take this and tell a pack of lies about it so that you're so screwed up there's not a prayers chance in hell you'll figure it out. It isn't quantum entanglement, it's simply becoming entangled with an ubber high speed fluid like medium, and the next thing you know you're at grandma's house.



Mabzynn said:


> Thank you for the summary for those not well versed in the material.
> 
> I need to spend a lot more time with _@Jaska_'s work on re-organizing the periodic table.  That man is on to something.


Yes she is and this is what she is on to;

This is where glowing holy halo's come in. This is where the video of such a glowing halo was inadvertently captured a few years back in China comes in, someone whom activated his halo teleportation system evidently accidentally and was then forced to flee a mob, but there's more, there's more and this personal teleportation system is possible, but God knows that's the absolute last thing the powers that be would want to have made possible even though it is highly probable that they themselves have it.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: NemoTheCaptaDate: 2020-01-16 15:51:58Reaction Score: 3




codis said:


> You sound like the pope.


No I don't.

In physics every theory has to be proven right. About a million physicists have tested QTs correctness since it's introduction. 

And as mentioned above: It's absolute not a hoax, because no one intentionally "placed" it to make us follow a wrong paths.

QT/QM is the best way to explain the wave-particle dualism -- something we totally observe every day. You can make these experiments at home with a laser-pointer and some cheap scientific stuff. Many beloved technology works with this "strange" effects -- every transistor works on probability for tunneling of electrons.

It is the best theory: nothing more, nothing less. May be some intelligent guy (not me, unfortunately) will bring up a better theory which includes much more of the strange observations of the universe. 

The same must be said about Einstein and Relativity... with all it's unfortunate restrictions (e.g. no faster-than-light, no time-travel, etc). It's best to describe the observations of movement in space, therefore it must be seen as correct -- until we get a better theory. And I wouldn't bet on that -- we will be fixed to these restrictions without escape. The only escapes are Sci-Fi movies ;-)

IMHO String-Theory is a false try (not a hoax) to describe our reality -- so to say. It's way to complicated to be a good theory. And also I see our cosmology with big-bang, dark-matter, black-holes and worm-holes as not-as-beautiful-as-it-had-to-be-to-be-correct. And multiverse is IMHO totally fantasy. And I would go as far as to say: Hawking and his scientific entourage are imposters. 

But... as mentioned in my last posting... I guess we live in some kind of simulation and therefore, physics isn't about the secrets of the universe (anymore), but about decyperhing the rules our programmers set for our reality -- and I would guess, these rules are not as fixed as Einstein-Planck-Heisenberg have thought.


----------



## Mabzynn (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MabzynnDate: 2020-01-16 15:59:44Reaction Score: 1




Dielectric said:


> Ya know, be patient is what I say, the human mind is not a computer, it assimilates information by synthesizing information and that just takes time. I didn't learn what I'm jabbering about in a fortnight, it's taken a very long time and it helped a great deal that I searched convention to try to find a means to explain how UFO's work, years literally devoted to digging through what will soon become as outdated and useless as a donkey cart is to a car.
> 
> The magnetic field looks like a hologram because it's in hyperspace. You can also get in hyperspace once you accelerate to high enough speed, but this hyperspatial field is evidently not a some place, it's not a world or alternate reality, it's just very fast moving medium of energies. Most of which we know almost nothing or nothing about. However, this medium is what is responsible for phenomena of various types including consciousness.
> 
> ...


I missed that Jaska is female.  My apologies.


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2020-01-16 17:12:06Reaction Score: 0




Dielectric said:


> Ya know, be patient is what I say, the human mind is not a computer, it assimilates information by synthesizing information and that just takes time.


Absolutely.  Your description does help and it is very interesting to hear how you frame this.  I am going to put some time aside to read Wheeler's book/watch his videos.



Dielectric said:


> It's taken me a long time to sort of get the gist of this idea that these lines of magnetic force are stretchable, and when stretched they become electrical, and how to reconcile how that takes place is something I'm working on so that I can explain it simply and logically, however that is what does happen. When you put tension on a magnetic field it makes electric power. This is the most basic of all rules to electric power. Passing a conductor through a magnetic field produces electric power because the conductor is putting tension on the magnetic field lines.


If I have a follow on question, its about how one puts tension on a magnetic field?  This sounds practical.  Is there a set up you use/used to confirm some of this personally?


----------



## Rhayader (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: RhayaderDate: 2020-01-16 18:38:19Reaction Score: 2




Dielectric said:


> Reading "The missing secrets of magnetism" is not required but it will help. I'd say blend together his video with his book. For me that worked but I spent a huge amount of time and energy trying everything sold conventionally before hand and I know that wont' work come hell or high water, not all by itself it won't, there's a blend.
> -------Speed things up. Let me see If I can give a synopsis that's not too insanely long. I'm gonna use a bit of analogy here and there to help.
> 
> Our planet Earth is living in the shadow of a high speed fluid. What we think is space is in reality a shadow caused by being inside a slowed space of energy which is a fluid like medium. A state of slowed inertial force is where we live. Like being stuck in a tide pool with the ocean ten feet away.
> ...


I really appreciate your perspective on this matter and helping me understand magnetism better...I still need to read that wheeler book though. However, I don't understand how it is incongruent with quantum theory, or at least my understanding of it. I agree conventional mathematics on the matter and string theory is bunk but I can't stress enough the fundamental aspect of QT is the influence of the observer and the powers of consciousness and attention upon what is subsequently manifest. What experiments like the double slit show is the result of what you find is what you expect, depending on the biases of the one conducting it. The aether is the quantum field.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: 19m46437h3RDate: 2020-01-17 03:50:35Reaction Score: 7


Regarding this thread, I think Mr. Wheeler have several things to say:

There is no wave-particle duality in this universe. Therefore, light is not particle, it is a wave, wave of what? Wave of a medium, and it's aether we're talking here. He said that light is aether perturbation. Basically, everything happens in the universe is pressure mediation.
Electricity is a hybrid of dielectric and magnetic, it is not the flow of electrons (as a particle). The idea of electricity as a flow of ‘electrons’ in a conductor was regarded as a 'psychosis' by Oliver Heaviside. Charles Proteus Steinmetz in his book entitled "Electric Discharges, Waves, Impulses and Other Transients" said *The magnetic and the dielectric field* of the conductors both are included in the term electric field, and *are the two components of the electric field* of the conductor. He also stated "Unfortunately, to a large extent in dealing with the dielectric fields the prehistoric conception of the electrostatic charge on the conductor still exists, and by its use destroys the analogy between the two components of the electric field, the magnetic and the dielectric, and makes the consideration of dielectric fields unnecessarily complicated."
There is no discrete particle in the universe, including electron. About electron, it was said that JJ Thomson considered the electron as the terminal end of one unit line of dielectric induction. Eric Dollard also said, "There is no rest mass to an ‘electron’. It is given here the ‘electron’ is no more than a broken loose “hold fast” under the grip of the tensions within the dielectric lines of force. They are the broken ends of the split in half package of spaghetti. Obviously this reasoning is not welcome in the realm of Einstein’s Theory of Relativity.”


----------



## Dielectric (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DielectricDate: 2020-01-17 05:07:21Reaction Score: 3




Feralimal said:


> Absolutely.  Your description does help and it is very interesting to hear how you frame this.  I am going to put some time aside to read Wheeler's book/watch his videos.
> 
> If I have a follow on question, its about how one puts tension on a magnetic field?  This sounds practical.  Is there a set up you use/used to confirm some of this personally?


Tart Aryan had some good video's in his thread. On page 3 he posted this video.
_The missing link to ancient power_


The insulation is doing what?  Insulator is what a dielectric is by nature and so what's happening is that instead of creating electricity or magnetism, you've reversed the process and recombined the electrical polarized fields back into a mass which is now back to holding a dielectric field: An incoherent field, which now acts like a woven mat binding together the whole as one, so that energy is now interlaced between the blocks in an unpolarized field which is the dielectric field itself.

I think this is what's going on. My opinion is all it is.
Despite what he says in the video that block is still going to have a magnetic field, just that it isn't going to have coherent magnetic field like a magnet. Basically I think it's a demonstration of gravity by incoherent magnetism induced by an electromagnetic charge.

Wizz33 posted this video on the same page. I believe this demonstrates the idea of putting stress on a magnetic field.
You can skip to about 1:30 to save time if you want.

See also
*19m46437h3R*
Post on page 2

The magnet is ground already. Grounding the magnet is meaningless. It's already ground. Counterspace is ground and that's what the magnet is all about.

The magnet's accretion disk is sucking in surrounding incoherent counterspace and creating point source of focused coherent counterspace to cycle round and back through. Remember it's Tesla who said there's energy all around us. He called it radiant energy. Steinmetz called it counterspace and really this the correct term.

So the video producer, he notices that when he puts his hands on the magnet or grabs what he is calling ground (the wire coming out of the middle of the magnetic stack) suddenly there's an electrical current.

I could be in error here but the body is a dielectric and a magnetic conductor. This is different from most other materials. It's not enough for him to put wires connecting either end as he has. Those aren't dielectrics and if they were then would they be dielectric enough? You are a good sized dielectric and the magnet's field stretches to flow through you. Everything about humans, about living organisms, we are all influenced by magnetism.

So touching ground is of course futile because the magnet is already grounded to counterspace. The only real answer is that the magnetic field is being stressed by having to follow through the body and then back to it's source, and then of course you have a magnetic field of your own as well.

This would be an interesting experiment to do if you have the tools. You could try using the cat/dog instead of yourself...if possible...the kids.. other dielectric materials, another magnet and a dielectric material, and so on. Pretty interesting video from my perspective.


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2020-01-17 09:43:02Reaction Score: 5




NemoTheCapta said:


> No I don't.


Assuming you speak German, you're probably aware of the phrase: "Der Ton macht die Musik."
Being a scientist and speaking in absolute terms about a theory does not really go together.
Like the pope who poses as god's infallible representative on earth.


NemoTheCapta said:


> In physics every theory has to be proven right. About a million physicists have tested QTs correctness since it's introduction.


Yes. A theory serves as tool to answer some questions. But there are unanswered ones, as stated.
I stick with Popper in regard to theories in general.



NemoTheCapta said:


> I guess we live in some kind of simulation ...


Personally I don't concur with that idea. But that is not a point I need to discuss.

As mentioned before, I neither do subscribe to the idea that QT was created to deceive, as the thread title suggests.
What leaves a nasty tast in my mouth is the current tendency in science to declare the map as the landscape. In other words, proclaim "knowledge" extracted from a mathematical apparatus (especially it's singularities), which was intended as an empirical approximation from the start. Astrophysics is a poster child in this regard:
Sky Scholar


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: NemoTheCaptaDate: 2020-01-17 12:38:20Reaction Score: 1




codis said:


> As mentioned before, I neither do subscribe to the idea that QT was created to deceive, as the thread title suggests.
> What leaves a nasty tast in my mouth is the current tendency in science to declare the map as the landscape. In other words, proclaim "knowledge" extracted from a mathematical apparatus (especially it's singularities), which was intended as an empirical approximation from the start. Astrophysics is a poster child in this regard:


I like Sky Scholar -- and regards thermodynamics everything looks correct to me, IMHO. And on the other hand I don't like our current astrophysics because of its not-provability... therefore, I like his idea of a "solid/liquid" sun with all its consequences.

The problem with questioning QT/QM is: This concept is too good to be false. ;-) -- therefore, it is well accepted. And I had my experiments in the lab and can't see any problem. It doesn't explain everything ... but it explains most of our visible world. 

But if you go into the depths of particle physics and cosmology -- these theories are way to complicated to be understood by the average physicist. One has to believe the teachings of these "overbrains" -- Hawking, Thorn, Misner, Wheeler, and so on. And I'd been nothing more than an average scientist... who understood his daily-maths, but nothing beyond that. That is the difference between the 19th century -- the world was simplier, okay... but I have the feeling, that the scientists of this time had a deeper/wider understanding of their science and had been capable of great understanding.  Maxwell, Heisenberg and Einstein gave us simple solutions for very complicated problems.

Nowadays everything is "computer simulation" not maths -- and experiments don't count. The data is stretched to fit the assumption. Or if it can't be made to fit... it is omitted... or hidden.

As a former "atmospheric physicist/chemist" with advanced skills in trace gas spectroscopy... I have to see this climate idiocracy around myself, where uneducated children tell us, that (with 400ppm well saturated) atmospheric CO2 is more important than the "hiccups" of the sun. And that an absolute non existent correlation between CO2 and temperature proves that earth surface temperature is rising because of human misbehaviour -- because: Faith. 

But back to topic.

My only point was: For it's purpose of explaining the scientific observations the quantum mechanics is too good to be false.


----------



## wild heretic (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: wild hereticDate: 2020-01-17 12:45:02Reaction Score: 3


I had somewhere on blog at one point about a series of experiments proving relativity wrong. They were simple experiments but I can't find them now. They might have been on old pages.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Bear ClawDate: 2020-01-17 13:10:56Reaction Score: 2




wild heretic said:


> I had somewhere on blog at one point about a series of experiments proving relativity wrong. They were simple experiments but I can't find them now. They might have been on old pages.


'Mach c'? Scientists observe sound traveling faster than the speed of light here is one. If anything can travel faster than sound then the maths stops working.

Also Gravitational Waves Discovered at Long Last | Quanta Magazine whilst I find this experiment very very dubious. Not least in its timing. If it is correct, then the fact that one can identify a gravitational wave fundamentally, is a flaw in relativity, as space and time are not woven together. If there were woven in the space time continuum, then one could not identify a wave. I would appreciate others input on this however, as I feel there is room for me being incorrect in what this experiment means.

Godels theory of incompleteness also proves it to be not reflective of reality so much as its internal laws. 

*I am sure there are more*. Michelsen and Morley disagrees with relativity, although this works both ways as far as I can tell.

Its important to remember I relativity is not science, so much as a mathematical model.

Another observation is that it is surprisingly hard to actually find any videos of Einstein speaking, particularly about science. Surely there should be more? I mean he was at the early days of video. But still. And when he does speak, he doesn't come across as especially intelligent, although clearly this is a subjective assessment. There are few vids out there for sure. But nothing really


----------



## Dielectric (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DielectricDate: 2020-01-17 17:28:05Reaction Score: 7


So now let me explain how and why counterspace is this hypervelocity energy field.  It's not half as complex as one might think.  The short hand is that a crystalline form shaped like a tetrahedron can act as a three dimensional magnetic V-gate. Regular water can become crystallized in liquid form, not ice, just crystallized and the medium can move because water is a dielectric. The crystals themselves do not need to move to make the water move, and no matter what the waters primary polarity, a magneto hydrodynamic effect (propulsion) is produced since the crystalline form is in the shape of a tetahedron, and we already know that this shape is a #3D magnetic V-Gate, and thus it will repel any polarized material beneath it.

Think about it for a while. If one part of water crystallizes it becomes a mirror or reflector of the other likewise polarized charges, and if that is then formed in to a magnetic V-Gate then there is propulsion: Nature is simplex, but not simple, out of simplicity comes complexity but the roots are always basic simplicity.

Now the theory is that space is composed of a fabric of crystalline forms shaped like tetrahedrons. This is a claim made by quantum physics upon the nature of space. That's not a problem, it's the other stuff that's the problem, that and the fact that they didn't figure this out anyways.

Quantum physic's cannot make the claim their mathematician's calculated the crystalline geometry of counterspace as a tetrahedron when the surviving Virl Drawing clearly prove this was understood over 80 years ago.  Also proving that the legend of the Nazi Saucers is real and neither fictional nor delusional. Of that there can be absolutely no doubt whatsoever.

Now this little illustration I whipped up gives you some concept of how this works. Again, the crystalline formations do not have to move, but they can move with or stand still and drive fluid or some combination of both.

For simplicity I just created tedrahedron forms to indicate the gist of the four primary ways that a dielectric medium could drive tetrahedron crystal's which also acted as magnetic V-Gates. The Dielectric fluid is the middle blue line and the colored tetrahedrons represent a magnetic polarity. Again, keep in mind that this is all fluid. We have magneto-hydrodynamic water propulsion. It doesn't use magnetic V-gate thrusters but nature does and that's what powers/drives hyperspace.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I hate adding on to these posts but is it making sense to you how quantum theory is kind of hoax? I wouldn't say it's so much a hoax as it is just pigheaded denial of other data and beyond that it isn't logical what with the theory being one of other dimensions, quasi~particles, ect. Not when it's compared to the observable field made possible through a ferrocell lens, not when that and all the great minds theorized not of other dimensions, but of a counter-spatial energy field and which the Ferrocell Lens has validated as real and visible, at least to some degree.

It does however appear that the tetrahedron is the geometric shape of a liquid crystalline medium which is, evidently, all around us at all times and is the same material which forms a magnets magnetic field. That's hyperspatial medium you see when you're looking in a ferrocell lens. You can see it's a 3 dimensional form. It's not a 4th dimension, it's just a hypervelocity materials which put's it's physical connections out of our reach, but that is evidently not the case once or if you can accelerate to a high enough frequency or velocity.

We can see the coherent magnetic field and so now the question really becomes is there also a way to another world in the hyperspatial matrix which is seen in the magnets coherent dielectric field?  Is this where the myth's come from, the home of the God's, of the Watchers, the Angels?


The Rainbow Bridge between Asgard and Midgard in Wagner’s Das Rheingold, by Otto Schenk (1990).jpg

So now lets look at an aluminum tetrahedron as a tool to understand all this better.

The first rule of so-called super conduction/super conductivity is that it expels the magnetic field: The Meissner Effect.
Superconductivity | physics

Now look at this while remembering that Aluminum is a paramagnetic, not a diamagnetic, so now what is the title to the third panel fresco in the BofA lobby in Charlotte NC? What was that I heard?...Yes, you in the back....what?  Planning knowledge?  So planned knowledge from now on is the order. Better start learning how to think for yourselves is my advice and maybe this is one example why.

_"in 1933 the discovery that a superconductor is highly diamagnetic; that is, it is strongly repelled by and tends to expel a magnetic field. This phenomenon, which is very strong in superconductors, is called the Meissner effect."_

The rub here is that material aluminum is capable of becoming super conductive at room temperature. A very big deal. While it is also true that diamagnetics can become superconductive at super cool temps, the other un-advertised special are the ones that don't require super cooling, such as aluminum.

The way this works is that aluminum is a so-called paramagnetic material, that is to say it becomes mildly magnetic when a motional magnetic field passes over it. This would seem to indicate that there is a kind of ghost magnet which is created in the aluminum in the specific area that a magnet or a magnetic field is passing over.  However, it's also claimed to be capable of becoming superconductive. Well super conduction is by definition a connection to the so-called quantum field, which is in reality the Aether or counterspace.

The shape of the tetrahedron is what matters. Any material which has a polarized charge will react the same way as a passing magnetic field will on aluminum, but a tetrahedron made from aluminum presents a way to test the theory from a pop can, an some good but small button magnets, which is what I did, and so if you have a magnetic field beneath the tetrahedron then it will begin to behave as a magnetic V-gate producing a magnetic thrust. This thrust is further increased by stacking the tetrahedron form and we see this is applied to the 1st generation Nazi Vril Saucers which become increasing complex with the addition of compound tetrahedronal formations.

The Germans were trying to re-create a gravity field with the spherical core in these first generation machines. Thereafter, in the second generation there is a significant break in the design and the associations between generation one and two saucers is not obvious at all. However, there can be no doubt that the core ideas behind these saucers began with Viktor Schauberger because he himself studied nature and water specifically. No doubt he observed a phenomena of nature which is a rotating frozen sphere. Water can become a liquid crystal and it forms a tetrahedron crystal, same as the theoretical geometric shape of the crystalline fabric of space according to quantum physics, but ya know they don't say anything about this shape making space move, they say it forms a lattice work so that space can then be explained in Einsteinian form, and which proof of manipulation of knowledge/planning, and the reason they have done this manipulation is to prop up the seriously screwed up idea of space+time, which is in truth Space=Velocity. So ya know at least they helped, though the intent is obviously to mess us up for another 100 years like Einstein did, because while they got the shape right which they couldn't lie about, they missed not chances in retelling what the purpose of the tetrahedron was, and instead make it a static piece of fabric stuck in space, the exact opposite of what it actually does, which is to drive space itself.


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-01-22 00:27:48Reaction Score: 2




Feralimal said:


> Although, in the past, I was interested in what was being expressed by Quantum mechanics, nowadays I tend to see it as an assault on reason and logic.


It's what I like to refer to as a "theoryous hoax".   And yes, assault on common sense, reason and logic seems to fit it quite nicely.


----------



## Dielectric (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DielectricDate: 2020-01-22 06:20:32Reaction Score: 6


I'm sure there are mistakes and error's in what I've said about Quantum Physics, but what they are calling the quantum field is really what everyone else once called the Aether, and it simply cannot be as insanely complex and as magical as it is being described under quantum physics.

A long time ago on a tiny private discussion forum about 4 or 5 of us decided we would look in to UFO propulsion. At that time the late Edgar Fouche had supposedly come forwards explaining how the TR-3B worked. That description was beyond any reasonable or rationale belief. It was insane and silly. The machine supposedly required a pressure chamber which could contain 250,000 Atmosphere's. Well that is simply not possible with any material known or probably ever will be.

The whole story was laced with high science but to supposedly understand how antigravity worked you basically needed to read about 100 books in physics, take another six to 10 years of college, and then possibly you could understand how this worked. I was incredulous, it was absurd: A preposterous lie of titanic proportions and so began a journey which is hardly compete but one thing is for sure. I sure as hell doesn't work the way these certified gulpers think.

I saw one of these. It's real and it's not some alien ship. If you see one you're going to have decide whether or not to risk taking the time to video it.
If you do you better find a way to flood the net with it. The only video I've seen of one was scrubbed by youtube after 3 days. They watch.
This machine was almost parked over the house. It sat there motionless for about 3 or 4 seconds. It then took off, and by take off I mean it
virtually vanished. If you had blinked you would have thought it vanished. I caught about 1 and 1/2 blurred frames of it as it moved away.
If it went straight it would have gone over the valley, over 10 miles in under 1 second. Yes, under one second. It's that fast. I ruffly figured
it's velocity at between 30 thousand to 56 thousand miles per hour.

I'm using my drawing but Michael Schratt nailed it. This is the exact same vehicle he shows in his book. As near as I could tell it's pitch black, sharply pointed, about 90 feet long and somewhere between 20 to 30 wide. I saw no fins and it wasn't anything like the TR3B videos or those other images of triangles. This is a tetrahedron and there is no way that any missile or bullet could interecept this except by pure accident.


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2020-01-22 06:37:33Reaction Score: 2




Bear Claw said:


> 'Mach c'? Scientists observe sound traveling faster than the speed of light here is one. If anything can travel faster than sound then the maths stops working.


The theory stops working. Let's extend and re-interpret the underlying math, and predict the existence of Sonic Black Holes...


----------



## wild heretic (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: wild hereticDate: 2020-01-22 16:28:30Reaction Score: 7




Dielectric said:


> I'm sure there are mistakes and error's in what I've said about Quantum Physics, but what they are calling the quantum field is really what everyone else once called the Aether, and it simply cannot be as insanely complex and as magical as it is being described under quantum physics.
> 
> A long time ago on a tiny private discussion forum about 4 or 5 of us decided we would look in to UFO propulsion. At that time the late Edgar Fouche had supposedly come forwards explaining how the TR-3B worked. That description was beyond any reasonable or rationale belief. It was insane and silly. The machine supposedly required a pressure chamber which could contain 250,000 Atmosphere's. Well that is simply not possible with any material known or probably ever will be.
> 
> ...



I saw one of those craft in 1992 hovering over a house in a fairly posh suburb of Duesseldorf (Oberkassel), Germany. I was stuck in a traffic jam on the motorway in the passenger seat and just looked over to the right and saw this thing hovering over a house shining a beam of light at and presumably through the roof. It also had three lights on its undercarriage I think.

The odd thing about it was that it was flickering. What I mean by that was that it appeared like a cartoon or film with a low frame rate so that I was seeing a series of still shots rather than a solid object. The weird thing is, after a few seconds it somehow knew I was looking at it and could see it. I assume others couldn't, but who knows. When it realized this, its frame rate started to decrease so that instead of seeing say 5 shots a second, I was only seeing 3, then 2 then 1 then it blanked out completely. I knew it was still there though.


Interesting tech eh? Gave me a couple of insights how reality could really be. Like we can only hear a certain range of sound bandwidth, the same must be true for light too in a way. I think the craft just went to infrared wavelength.

WH


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-01-22 17:10:53Reaction Score: 1




wild heretic said:


> I saw one of those craft in 1992 hovering over a house


Why do you or anyone else think as to why these things are seen over houses?


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-01-22 17:44:05Reaction Score: 3




wild heretic said:


> I saw one of those craft in 1992 hovering over a house in a fairly posh suburb of Duesseldorf (Oberkassel), Germany. I was stuck in a traffic jam on the motorway in the passenger seat and just looked over to the right and saw this thing hovering over a house shining a beam of light at and presumably through the roof. It also had three lights on its undercarriage I think.
> 
> The odd thing about it was that it was flickering. What I mean by that was that it appeared like a cartoon or film with a low frame rate so that I was seeing a series of still shots rather than a solid object. The weird thing is, after a few seconds it somehow knew I was looking at it and could see it. I assume others couldn't, but who knows. When it realized this, its frame rate started to decrease so that instead of seeing say 5 shots a second, I was only seeing 3, then 2 then 1 then it blanked out completely. I knew it was still there though.
> 
> ...


When I was re-translating portions of Exodus, I ran across the parts where Yahweh burned two Rabbi, sons of Aaron, to death, because they employed "strange" incense.  After examining the passages I determined that the "strange" part related to them adding chemicals that produced ultraviolet light.  I won't go into the entire story here, but somehow Yahweh found this so offensive, especially since it was very near to the long-distance communication device known as the Ark of the Covenant where he was known to appear from time to time.  I believe you are correct in that they simply went to a wavelength beyond the humans ability to perceive.  And perhaps beyond their own abilities, should they represent an ancestral form of mankind itself.    Due to the intense anger of Yahweh, perhaps this wavelength is also harmful to them for some reason?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SearchingDate: 2020-01-22 23:08:57Reaction Score: 6


Many years ago, my mother told me that a man in the grocery store made fun of her. She had picked up a carton of eggs and was moving the eggs around, making sure they were not broken or stuck to the bottom of the container. The man leaned into her, laughing, and asked, "What are you doing? Counting to make sure they're all there?"

I think about this often. Perhaps the man was a recent divorcee or widower and his wife had always done the grocery shopping. How could he know about broken eggs sticking to the bottom of the carton?

I like to think that one day this man bought a box of eggs with one stuck to the bottom and remembered that day he made fun of my mother in the grocery store.

It was a vicarious lesson for me. Just because I do not know something or understand it, that does not mean I should make fun of others who do. Nor should I dismiss them. Hubris is the enemy of knowledge. Many times through this journey, I have thought back on how I acted like this man, made fun of people for flat earth or other conspiracy theories, thought myself educated and above them.

Just because someone does not comprehend Quantum Physics or black holes, does not mean he is correct in dismissing them. Perhaps he is just not ready for the lesson.

That being said, "If you think you understand quantum mechanics, you don't understand quantum mechanics." - attributed to Richard Feynman.

All I know is that nothing makes sense in this place, and neither does Quantum Physics, so it is probably the correct answer.


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-01-22 23:45:05Reaction Score: 0




Searching said:


> Many years ago, my mother told me that a man in the grocery store made fun of her. She had picked up a carton of eggs and was moving them around, making sure they were not broken or stuck to the bottom of the container. The man leaned into her, laughing, and asked, "What are you doing? Counting to make sure they're all there?"
> 
> I think about this often. Perhaps the man was a recent divorcee or widower and his wife had always done the grocery shopping. How could he know about broken eggs sticking to the bottom of the carton?
> 
> ...


I would respect the theory of quantum physics more if I did not know that it was invented to answer questions that they could not come up with an answer for.  In other words, yet another system used to plug in guesstimates made by our scientists.  I would prefer honesty - as in "we don't really know" over something invented.  Why not rely on the teachings of Tesla?  The establishment hated him so they invented this nonsense when they could not understand what Tesla was showing them.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SearchingDate: 2020-01-23 00:08:12Reaction Score: 1




Jim Duyer said:


> I would respect the theory of quantum physics more if I did not know that it was invented to answer questions that they could not come up with an answer for.  In other words, yet another system used to plug in guesstimates made by our scientists.  I would prefer honesty - as in "we don't really know" over something invented.  Why not rely on the teachings of Tesla?  The establishment hated him so they invented this nonsense when they could not understand what Tesla was showing them.


I once made the same argument, and it's true on one level, on another, it is not. Got to the point where I comprehended everything is a lie and the truth at the same time, which QT explains quite nicely, but it is beyond most to fathom two seemingly opposite forces occurring simultaneously.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: zatrixDate: 2020-01-23 00:12:47Reaction Score: 1




Searching said:


> Many years ago, my mother told me that a man in the grocery store made fun of her. She had picked up a carton of eggs and was moving them around, making sure they were not broken or stuck to the bottom of the container. The man leaned into her, laughing, and asked, "What are you doing? Counting to make sure they're all there?"
> 
> I think about this often. Perhaps the man was a recent divorcee or widower and his wife had always done the grocery shopping. How could he know about broken eggs sticking to the bottom of the carton?
> 
> ...


Good anecdote and I agree, especially with "Hubris is the enemy of knowledge.".

However let's not go too far and suggest that a carton of eggs is anywhere close to the complexity and abstraction of Quantum physics, black holes etc.

Most will learn the need to check their eggs at the grocery store if getting eggs at the grocery store is something they do.
However none of us will ever go to a "black hole". Except in dreams or movies.

And Quantum Mechanics says ridiculous things like "two eggs are entangled". Nobody has ever witnessed this beyond "particle" level. And even there, "witness" is a big stretch.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SearchingDate: 2020-01-23 00:46:23Reaction Score: 1




zatrix said:


> And Quantum Mechanics says ridiculous things like "two eggs are entangled". Nobody has ever witnessed this beyond "particle" level. And even there, "witness" is a big stretch.


I have witnessed the entaglement. A woman I was with knew instantly when a love one had died. We hear stories about these anomolies. Some people have such strong bonds that they can feel each other's essence over oceans, and know when it has been snuffed out.

Micro happens in the macro and vice versa.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: zatrixDate: 2020-01-23 01:54:56Reaction Score: 1




Searching said:


> I have witnessed the entaglement. A woman I was with knew instantly when a love one had died. We hear stories about these anomolies. Some people have such strong bonds that they can feel each other's essence over oceans, and know when it has been snuffed out.
> 
> Micro happens in the macro and vice versa.


The anecdote you provided is real and I believe it. But that’s not the kind of entanglement as described by QM.

QM deals with materialism and its components. In other words quantities like mass and spin of particles etc.

What you described is “entanglement” at a mental process level. Someone feels something about another.
That is qualitative.

There is not a single formula that can or has mathematically quantified feelings.

Do you see the distinction?
If not, think about how to mathematically define love or the sweetness of a ripe apple or saddness.

You may believe that your anecdote is an example of QM entanglement, but by definition of what QM is, it cannot be.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SearchingDate: 2020-01-23 02:34:59Reaction Score: 1




zatrix said:


> The anecdote you provided is real and I believe it. But that’s not the kind of entanglement as described by QM.


*The definition of Quantum entanglement* - a label for the observed physical phenomenon that occurs when a pair or group of particles is generated, interact, or share spatial proximity in a way such that the quantum state of each particle of the pair or group cannot be described independently of the state of the others, even when the particles are separated by a large distance.

Sounds exactly like the anecdote.

Clarke's 3 Laws:

When a distinguished but elderly scientist states that something is possible, he is almost certainly right. When he states that something is impossible, he is very probably wrong.
The only way of discovering the limits of the possible is to venture a little way past them into the impossible.
Any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic.
So, following these rules, a scientist must use what is available to him (material items) to figure out what is not physically available to him (intangible emotions). Just because it has not been achieved to everyone's satisfaction yet does not mean he should stop trying.

I think the crux of the whole argument is that there are those who are distrustful of science, specifically on the quantum level, and I get that. I thought all science was bullshit for awhile after discovering moon landing hoaxes, etc. I don't anymore. Mass belief creates reality, and yes, even physical reality, as all that really exists is energy, and belief is energy.

Ultimately, you are correct. There are no subatomic particles for us to observe or quantify because there are none. Just like there isn't any matter, yet this realm is built on it. Perhaps that's where the saying, "It doesn't matter" comes from.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: zatrixDate: 2020-01-23 06:43:11Reaction Score: 1




Searching said:


> *The definition of Quantum entanglement* - a label for the observed physical phenomenon that occurs when a pair or group of particles is generated, interact, or share spatial proximity in a way such that the quantum state of each particle of the pair or group cannot be described independently of the state of the others, even when the particles are separated by a large distance.
> 
> Sounds exactly like the anecdote.
> 
> ...


I think we largely agree.

But I would still like to reference the image I have posted in another thread, Your Moment Enlightenment?




QM, materialism, mathematics, etc - they are the square shadow above.
Feelings, intuitions, etc - those are from the circle shadow realm.

I agree that nothing is ultimately impossible, however nobody will disagree with the fact that there is no way to make a square into a circle (and vice versa).
Only by going through paradigm shift can you make sense of how circles and squares are related.

But if you remain in the limited world of squares and circles, then you have an "impossibility".

My only point is that we are playing with shadows (QM, feelings, etc).
We do not yet have the knowledge of the cylinder.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SonofaBushDate: 2020-01-25 18:19:35Reaction Score: 3




Dielectric said:


> ...Oh yes, they can explain everything and prove it all mathematically, but what they can't do is explain a UFO with any sense of logic because using Einstein's theories it requires the energy of a planet to levitate a flying saucer. Hence the obvious conclusion that these UFO's must be aliens because they must have fusion reactors....


Except that under any kind of Relativity you need an exotic, or supposedly exotic power source because power requirements to warp space to effectively get the equivalent of faster-than-light travel are so high even if an asteroid of anti-matter came our way and was somehow put in high Earth orbit so the antimatter could be used, this fuel source would not cut it, *still* lacking a good enough energy to mass ratio. You would need zero-point energy or something equally "exotic."

I do not know if quantum physic is true or a problem but Relativity, if true, means you are not getting farther than the Oort Cloud, assuming it exists.

As for using black holes or whatever to create wormholes, you need to get there first and coordinate the project at both ends which means you need a much faster-than-light communication system, also impossible.  Supposedly, you cannot use quantum entanglement either.  I belive the problem is the act of measuring.  My guess is it destroys the entanglement.

If modern physics and cosmology are correct, the best one can hope for is to wait for another star system to get within a light-year or half-a-light-year first.  Then visiting *might*, I suppose be "doable."


Dielectric said:


> ...PS: Notice the words I'm using here. Entangled? See they understand all this and then they take this and tell a pack of lies about it so that you're so screwed up there's not a prayers chance in hell you'll figure it out. It isn't quantum entanglement, it's simply becoming entangled with an ubber high speed fluid like medium, and the next thing you know you're at grandma's house...


A strange aspect of English (and other languages?) is how often words have multiple analogous, contradictory, or even opposite meanings.  For example, in the 1960s America, liberalism meant progressive taxation, a modest safety net, feminism, and the like.  In 2010s America (and the 21st century raging twenties) it means promotion of quite different alternative lifestyles than 90% of the public is use to.  In Australia it supposedly means the classical liberalism of Adam Smith as in the Liberal Party of Australia, even though they sell a bastardized neoliberal version like the Repugnant Party and to a slightly lesser extent Demoncrat Party in the U.S.

Paradox can mean:

1) a statement contrary to common belief

2) a statement that seems contradictory, unbelievable, or absurd but may be true in fact [Note:this sounds to me to be the most popular usage in fact.]

3) a statement that that is self-contradictory and, hence, false [Note: as close as an antonym of sense #2 above]

4) a person, situation, act, etc. that seems to have contradictory or inconsistent qualities

Note: Above from Webster's New World College Dictionary, Fourth Edition, 2002(C), Wiley Publishing Company, Cleveland, Ohio

Many term in English are like this.  These just two of the more glaring of probably hundreds if not thousands of examples.  I think this is on purpose to create arguments between people who are merely using and assuming the use of different senses of the same words.


----------



## Dielectric (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DielectricDate: 2020-01-27 08:16:31Reaction Score: 1


Thought I'd add this because it is important and useful information for anyone interested in this subject.
This Quote is located in the comments section of Ken Wheeler's video 82 below.

_"It's no coincidence that the angles of the bismuth plate resemble the 2D projective geometry of the tetrahedron- the fundamental unit of the E8 lattice which derives the 8D quasicrystal when projected to a lower dimension like 3D. This crystalline lattice is considered the indivisible Planck pixel of the universe in a new theory inducted from quantum gravity research, called the Code Theoretic Axiom. It offers a compelling third option free from the mathematical constraints and assumptions of QM and GR, and is fast gaining popularity, momentum and traction."_

_The above quote was written by someone who either thinks Ken's video validates quantum physics, or who more likely want's you to believe it validates quantum physics. In reality it invalidates quantum physics and shows that the Aether, a dielectric hyperspatial medium, is all around us at all times and reacts with a diamagentic material such as to demonstrate it's physical geometry in a macro scale as easily as it will at the planck scale, thus showing that there is no quantum field creating matter out of nothing, let alone an 8th Dimensional one casting off shadows of tetrahedrons which then create matter.

My own comprehension of this reality is what inspired me to invent and then test the theory of a 3D dielectric/magnetic V-Gate propulsion system as demonstrated in my link to making a simple toy as a proof of concept model of how the hyperspatial fluid medium operated._

__
_A Deep Link Between 3D and 8D (VISUALIZATION) - Quantum Gravity Research
The Quasicrystalline Spin Network - Quantum Gravity Research

I really like the work these people are doing up to a certain point. I think it can be used usefully, but it is also a dangerous and delusional fantasy they are promoting, and worst of all, because these people do not have any understanding of the science of truth finding; and there is a science to the administration of law, they don't even realize what they are promoting is not the truth and is very likely to have dangerous long term objectives behind it.

There's no such thing as a physics without physics. It's an Oxymoron: What these people are calling higher dimensions is a hyperspatial medium which has been physically identified. We can even see what is creating this effect in the bishmuth casting, and so there's nothing hypothetical about it, so unless the ferrocell lens is a viewer to the *8th Dimension then the whole fantastical narrative of other dimensions is now proven false.

Quantum Gravity Research is helpful if you don't fall under the psychotic delusion of there being higher dimensions simply because mathematical theory says it's possible. That conclusion seems to have derived out of science fictional influences, verse real factual demonstrations, and lacks any sort physical proofs or any sort of questioning. 

Matter is created by and through the action/re-actions inducted into matter by a dielectric energy field. To suppose otherwise is to invoke the notion that matter is created out of nothing for no apparent reason, other than thought creates matter, and hence a delusional psychosis that everything is a quantum imaginary field.

I believe these people certainly mean well but are clueless about other information and convinced of their own righteousness in prosecuting these ideas of reality being one of a holographic nature. Just because the magnetic field appears to look like a hologram does not mean it is a hologram. The ferrocell is showing us it's a #3D field all around us at all times. Yes, it makes reality possible because this is what makes magnetism and all matter is bound together by incoherent magnetic fields, so in a way it's holographic, but it is certainly not a hologram you're living inside of.

In the Wheeler Video it is possible to see that the casting of Bismuth is actually a 3D tetrahedron with a raised point at the center, and this is further demonstrated in subsequent video's & Showing therefore a true 3 dimensional effect of the input energies._

*VIDEO 82 Uncovering the Missing Secrets of Magnetism. BISMUTH DIELECTRIC INERTIA DISCOVERY*


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: welkynDate: 2020-01-28 10:30:25Reaction Score: 8


Tesla is establishment ("mask" for old tech to be buried under), QP mimics certain aspects of conscious functioning (formation and interaction of thoughts/feelings/perceptions etc.).  Entanglement, mutually exclusive but simultaneously occurring states, "observer principle", 720 degree spin - you can see all of this at some level of your mental functioning.  Takes an acute eye to see it.  Probably a lot of "time" spent investigating "_what is mind/mental substance?_" But if you go deep, you'll start noticing that what they're trying to describe with QP is the processes of consciousness (i.e. "how worlds are called into being by perceivers").  They've just stuffed themselves with the maths - their maths are way too intricate for something so simple (to the open eye).  But the original "physics" out of which QP was derived was also overly complicated and obtuse, so it makes sense that their "interpretations" are heavily skewed towards such "19th century" considerations.  And, as with everything - the _majishuns_ have done what they can to obfuscate the matter even further, using light entertainment and other "entrainment" methods to _spin_ the QP issue whatever way they can.  Hard-on colliders.

Someone said QP is like ethereal science.  Yeah, pretty much, except QP as-is doesn't have practical applications, whereas the aether stuff is pretty practical (and obvious).  Issue with QP and modern physics in general is the assertion of the notion of "matter" ("as distinct from mind") - no experiment could possibly prove this assertion, for the simple reason that any proposed material (physical, non-mental) existence could only be recognised through non-material means (i.e. conscious processing - perception).  So the big "wool over the eyes" for the "scientific establishment" (and for many more in the modern world) is the assumption of this "inert", "objective", "fundamental" physical plane - having looked deeply at the matter for over a decade, I have never seen any evidence that there is some common material plane in which we all exist - rather, it seems increasingly that the world(s) is (are) purely mental, and is (are) made up only of mental apparitions of greater or lesser degrees of viscerality.  The density of waveforms is what dictates the apparition as "mental" or "material", as we see it - as we call it in the mind.  QP comes in here to explain why the supposedly "material" world of stuff is actually only a (projection of an) immaterial world of "mental" stuff, with its root firmly in the perceiver - i.e. (the real) perennial philosophy, borne out more often through experience than by externalised investigation... But every way is a way if it reaches the destination.

QP is where the existence of giants, manticores and wyrms starts to make more sense, as the entire edifice of "antiquitech", comets/electroseismic phenomena, "religion" ("mythology"), "dreamtime", and so on - fluctuating "habits" of physics as opposed to "laws" of physics - really, we're just imagining this shit.  It doesn't really exist.  We are an undivided infinity expressing itself as the apparent appearance of multiplicity - apparently.  But there's no evidence to suggest that this is actually the case, since all evidence arises within the apparent appearance of multiplicity.  It is equally valid to assert that we are an undivided infinity full stop, and there is nothing more to say about it.  But everyone has something to say - so we talk.  In all this talk, QP comes up as a talking point.  Is it real?  Is it not?  In the end, one will always be one's own arbiter.

QP is what you make of it, which is one of the principles of QP.  And one of the reasons why it is mathematically so confusing - the people who are studying QP are themselves blinkered by their conceptions of it.  Without having studied QP, but having studied my own consciousness, the functioning of my own experience, I understand QP without having a solid clue of any of the jargon they're using or any of their mathematics.  But the principles they elucidate - at least the most fundamental ones - are solid enough that I can recognise correlates in my own consciousness.  They're definitely describing something.  How well they are describing it, and what exactly it is, are matters of opinion.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SearchingDate: 2020-01-28 22:24:00Reaction Score: 6


Can you hear the music? No?

Turn on the radio. Can you hear it now?

Most everyone alive was born into a world with radio. We take it for granted. We cannot perceive that there are radio waves surrounding us all of the time, but turn on the medium through which one of our five senses can perceive these frequencies, an A.M. radio, F.M. radio, satellite radio, and the internet will allow us to feel and hear what before was imperceptible.

Colors are frequencies. Red is a frequency and so on. This entire realm, this experience, is nothing but frequencies condensed into 3D, and there is so much we cannot perceive.

Just because we cannot perceive something with our senses does not mean it does not exist.


----------



## Dielectric (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DielectricDate: 2020-01-28 22:24:53Reaction Score: 2




welkyn said:


> Tesla is establishment ("mask" for old tech to be buried under), QP mimics certain aspects of conscious functioning (formation and interaction of thoughts/feelings/perceptions etc.).  Entanglement, mutually exclusive but simultaneously occurring states, "observer principle", 720 degree spin - you can see all of this at some level of your mental functioning.  Takes an acute eye to see it.  Probably a lot of "time" spent investigating "_what is mind/mental substance?_" But if you go deep, you'll start noticing that what they're trying to describe with QP is the processes of consciousness (i.e. "how worlds are called into being by perceivers").  They've just stuffed themselves with the maths - their maths are way too intricate for something so simple (to the open eye).  But the original "physics" out of which QP was derived was also overly complicated and obtuse, so it makes sense that their "interpretations" are heavily skewed towards such "19th century" considerations.  And, as with everything - the _majishuns_ have done what they can to obfuscate the matter even further, using light entertainment and other "entrainment" methods to _spin_ the QP issue whatever way they can.  Hard-on colliders.
> 
> Someone said QP is like ethereal science.  Yeah, pretty much, except QP as-is doesn't have practical applications, whereas the aether stuff is pretty practical (and obvious).  Issue with QP and modern physics in general is the assertion of the notion of "matter" ("as distinct from mind") - no experiment could possibly prove this assertion, for the simple reason that any proposed material (physical, non-mental) existence could only be recognised through non-material means (i.e. conscious processing - perception).  So the big "wool over the eyes" for the "scientific establishment" (and for many more in the modern world) is the assumption of this "inert", "objective", "fundamental" physical plane - having looked deeply at the matter for over a decade, I have never seen any evidence that there is some common material plane in which we all exist - rather, it seems increasingly that the world(s) is (are) purely mental, and is (are) made up only of mental apparitions of greater or lesser degrees of viscerality.  The density of waveforms is what dictates the apparition as "mental" or "material", as we see it - as we call it in the mind.  QP comes in here to explain why the supposedly "material" world of stuff is actually only a (projection of an) immaterial world of "mental" stuff, with its root firmly in the perceiver - i.e. (the real) perennial philosophy, borne out more often through experience than by externalised investigation... But every way is a way if it reaches the destination.
> 
> ...


Thank you for a really wonderful post, well thought out, displaying an intimate study and depth of knowledge on the subject. Yes,  I must admit I've forgotten a few things in my crusading, but you brought back to mind the more important aspects which I've forgotten about: A yogi who may manifest a physical object for example, or those whom have displayed powers of levitation, these few I am aware of, but I do not connect these examples of physical manifestations by mental action to be in anyway the objective goals of QP.
Levitation - A Thorough Explanation

My periscope lens view is self restricted on purpose because the PTB are criminals with specific objectives. Real science today is a rarity because the schools, the universities, the colleges, the media, the publishing houses, these along with almost everything else have been weaponized. QP is a manufactured tool to be used to create marks; a punter whom can then be exploited. Real science today is not being done by recognized officially approved college educated people because these people have self indoctrinated themselves into a weaponized educational system, and so what they believe is truth, is of course what they have learned by study.

The powers that be would like nothing better than to be able to control both the reality which is created and to interdict the creation process of the masses. The absolute last thing they would desire is for individuals to be able to control their own reality. Thusly such a topic of serious inquiry is strictly verboten and hence QP can have no real connection to such a lofty objective.

The science of truth finding is the art of law: Not the domain of science. The procedures of law are the rules which govern the processes of fact finding. These are scientific processes by which truth is determined: A concept which has eluded many a brilliant mind and not a few Mensa members currently residing in tax payers prison cells.

Quantum Physics is in our time the pinnacle of scientific corruption and therefore has the highest level of notoriety. Previously it was General Relativity and then Special Relativity, and now it's QP.  Virtually every major officially recognized field of science is a part of a controlled system of information ruled by official titles (nobility) conferred upon willing tools for the greater part and given notice through a controlled marketing system.

QP never intended to master a biblical sense of Godly powers where incorporeal intelligence gives birth to physical reality. Like all evil QP has cloaked itself in garments of grandiose claims whilst maintaining a degenerate mission like all other forms of evil also do.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MuiredachDate: 2020-01-29 03:05:45Reaction Score: 1


I have not yet read this thread with the full time it deserves, but just wanted to contribute that for 12 years now I have been a strong supporter and advocate for Nassim Haramein’s work, ever since I saw his (2007?) lecture at the Metavalley Physics Centre (from memory). I even wear one of his ARK crystals every day.


CERN is coming out with similar things as the narrative shifts and when I’m at a desktop, I’ll try dig out a recent paper that seems to align everything from a mainstream journal, and their own researchers.

I consider the man the Einstein of our time. I also donate to the Resonance Science Foundation.

EDIT: Glad I double-checked my weed-addled memory, 2003 and...


----------



## Dielectric (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DielectricDate: 2020-01-29 23:28:27Reaction Score: 0


I really don't know a lot about the man other than he was and remains highly popular. I think he carved out a place for himself in a pantheon of characters whom will be seen as a member of a cadre of pioneers seeking to break out of the old mold.

If you take's lessons and combine them with what has since taken place, without holding a death grip on to Einsteinian Physics, then it will dovetail nicely with new information and be useful to you as you move over the discoveries of the last decade.

For example, in this video Nassim explains this idea about the composition of space as matter made up of planck scaled particles. Well there are no particles. Rather there is a superfluid like liquid matrix which makes up space and that medium can form itself into shapes and into geometric patterns know today as liquid crystals, of which the tetrahedron is the shape of this smallest planck unit and forms a liquid crystal. It is a description not just surrounding space also of hyperspace, and hyperspace is where this material goes back to the singularity in so-called Einsteinian Physics. This shape of the tetrahedron was thought by particle physicists to be a particle which is a crystal form and so they concluded that space was essentially a fabric of interlaced crystalline particles, and that idea fit nicely with Einsteinism and the notion that gravity bends spacetime. It was all so neat, or so they thought, but it's more complex and yet vastly simpler too.

At 52:00 minutes in Nassim begins talking about space as the connecting part to reality and he is right about that, but understand that his ideas are without the benefit of understanding space being a matrix of liquid crystalline forms, and of course he's still hamstrung by the idea of Einstein with regard to spacetime. By 1:10 in to the video he's talking about Karl Schwarschild's solutions to Einsteins' equations and about black holes, event horizons, singularity, and so on. Karl Schwarzschild - Wikipedia

You're really getting a description of a magnet when you're talking about a black hole and stuff like event horizons and singularities.
Uncovering the missing Secrets of Magnetism : Ken L Wheeler : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: NomadDate: 2020-01-31 04:59:03Reaction Score: 1


Don't get caught in details guys, look at the big picture and the big picture is ... Micro space is a hoax.
There are no invisible micro particles, there's only ether and magnetism, the whole universe is based on it.

 Quackademia NEEDS physical objects (particles) so they can call the field Physics because without so called measurable objects (particles) you are talking Metaphysics aka Magic
That's why even after they figured out that everything basically vibrates and 'moves' in wave like paterns, they still can't get rid of the phisical objects so they made up a rediculous and inteligence insulting version of double-slit experiment so they can 'prove' that 'photons' are BOTH particles and waves lolololo you can't make this shit up if you tried, but here we are, our indoctrinated physics students eat it up.

I saw double slit mentioned in this thread so I'll be short on it.
The double slit laser experiment, the one that supposedly proved that "photons" are both particles and waves blah blah multiverses blah blah phantasy dimensions and all that nonsense.... makes 2 false assumptions and these are:
1. There are photons
2. There are electrons
There aren't !!!! No such mythical particles have been proven to exist!
That's what QM theory students forget to think about, it's an unproven THEORY that gets served to them as a fact.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BantaDate: 2020-01-31 18:35:11Reaction Score: 1


Just to clarify on the wave-particle duality, in QM, the wave is not a physical wave (because in conventional physics, nothing would be waving because there is no aether-like substance). It is a mathematical wave function... a series of probabilities. It is still contended to be a particle, a discreet mass of a presumed minimum size (photon), which hits the screen. The placement changes when knowledge of the path is known, which is wave function collapse mathematically. In other words, when you observe it, it will limit where it will go, essentially. 

So it isn't really, "is it a particle or a wave?"... it's always a particle, just sometimes shows wave-like probabilities of where it's going to end up after being fired.

As others have noted though, it is presuming that photons are a constant, indivisible unit, which has been the suggested model since Einstein's work on the photoelectric effect. It is not without merit, in my opinion:



> According to classical electromagnetic theory, the photoelectric effect can be attributed to the transfer of energy from the light to an electron. From this perspective, an alteration in the intensity of light induces changes in the kinetic energy of the electrons emitted from the metal. According to this theory, a sufficiently dim light is expected to show a time lag between the initial shining of its light and the subsequent emission of an electron.
> 
> But the experimental results did not correlate with either of the two predictions made by classical theory. *Instead, experiments showed that electrons are dislodged only by the impingement of light when it reached or exceeded a threshold frequency. Below that threshold, no electrons are emitted from the material, regardless of the light intensity or the length of time of exposure to the light.*
> 
> Because a low-frequency beam at a high intensity could not build up the energy required to produce photoelectrons like it would have if light's energy were continuous like a wave, Einstein proposed that a beam of light is not a wave propagating through space, but rather a collection of discrete wave packets (photons).


Photoelectric effect - Wikipedia

There are issues with quantum theory, but I find that many critiques of it don't entirely understand what it is trying to say in the first place.


----------



## Dielectric (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DielectricDate: 2020-02-16 22:12:12Reaction Score: 1


I think that quantum physics has misunderstood the nature of what the mathematical projections are actually saying and that other dimensions do not exist.

   What I have determined is that conventional notions about there being many worlds is a misreading of the nature of nature. Nature always begins with simplicity and builds upon that to create more complexity. In this matter, the quantum theorists projection of there being an additional 8 higher realms of reality seems to be a mistaken understanding of natural construction. They theorized that the shape of the tetrahedron is the most finite geometric form that fills/makes up our Universe, and as such it creates a crystalline lattice which enables the Einsteinian view of a space + time fabric to be retained.  I believe this was done intentionally in order keep intact the Einsteinian model and not because of any other reason.

Imagine you're a fish looking at the bottom of a pool and see light beams reflected on the bottom. You deduce from this that these reflections are all formed from geometric shapes above you, and so from that you calculate that there are overlying geometric shapes which, if they are above you, then they are casting shadows down on you, and so you calculate that that this tetrahedron shape can explain up to 8 other geometric forms all laying overhead and above you. Out of that you deduce that there must be an additional 8 other ponds above your pond. Eight ponds of higher planes of reality. This is what Quantum Physics seems to have done.

Now you know there's only one pond of water and these so called shadows from higher dimensions are not creating the water in the pond. The reality is that these other shapes are all made from one geometric form, the tetrahedron, and what they have mistaken as higher planes of reality are in truth only other tetrahedrons laying ontop of each other and thereby creating other geometric forms. This construction seemingly creating planes at a higher dimension due to faulty logic and a complete lack of appreciaion for the natural order of construction taken by Mother Nature.
_Electric Ether_


----------



## fabiorem (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: fabioremDate: 2020-02-19 04:17:54Reaction Score: 1


Einstein's physics can be compared to Descartes metaphysics and euclidean geometry, while Tesla's physics can be compared to Heidegger's metaphysics and non-euclidean geometry. The fixed position in Descartes continuum is turned into the ever-mutable "dasein" in Heidegger's theories.

Now I would like to ask Dieletric what he thinks about the idea of acausal space. Would acausal space be the same as counterspace? Causal and acausal are both formulated as tetrahedrons, which when joined together, forms a septenary tree:


----------



## Dielectric (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DielectricDate: 2020-02-19 14:27:53Reaction Score: 1




fabiorem said:


> Einstein's physics can be compared to Descartes metaphysics and euclidean geometry, while Tesla's physics can be compared to Heidegger's metaphysics and non-euclidean geometry. The fixed position in Descartes continuum is turned into the ever-mutable "dasein" in Heidegger's theories.
> 
> Now I would like to ask Dieletric what he thinks about the idea of acausal space. Would acausal space be the same as counterspace? Causal and acausal are both formulated as tetrahedrons, which when joined together, forms a septenary tree:


Oh Lord I think my head might explode. Flattered that you would ask such a thing. but ya know I really don't know anything about acausal theory, but if what you're asking me is would acausal animation be in counterspace, then my gut say's no, but my mind say's; you don't know that. Lol~
So if you're asking me if I think consciousness resides in counterspace I would say no, but the mind can move matter through conterspace at the speed of thought, and so it has no recollection of transport evidently. It's what we call teleportation by another name. You're here then you're there. No memory of anything between.

First off I began with the idea that counterspace appears to be a liquid isotope of unknown composition, and so my understanding of counterspace is that it's just another medium, but one unlike any we know of really, and one we cannot see or sense without tools like a magnet and ferrocell lens,  and I tend to think of counterspace as a fluid, a fluid which can create endless forms and can assume geometric patterns as responses to specific natural inputs. In reality counterspace must have at least some of the same substance in it that creates magnetism, and that substance is in hyperspace and I assume that all counterspace is made from the same substance as the magnetic field which is a dielectric of unknown composition.

A dielectric put in a platonic solid form such as tetrahedron can create directional transport within counterspace but counterspace is not restricted geometrically. That is to say, I don't think it actually moves but rather responds to impusles that channel an adaptive reflex through it.  So I do not think that the Universe is composed of a crystalline lattice built from teeny tiny tetrahedrons but rather it is composed of something resembling a fluid: A wave on the surface of water can form an approximate tetrahedron, which is capable of becoming a EM projector and or propusive part of the fluid by creating a magnetic V-gate, but it is itself made from the same substance of counterspace and can melt back into counterspace to become shapeless, and then again a reflection cast through a wave may also create a prism. So when you think of a fluid like substance filling Universe then this idea that the Universe is crystalline lattice is I think a mistaken and grossly simplified understanding. So counterspace has a creative potential that is vastly more complex than I think has been considered.

I really do not think that acausal animation resides in counterspace. I think counterspace might act as a conduit, and that we and critters are factal receivers animated by consciousness which may, or may not, utilize counterspace for that purpose.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-02-20 01:00:50Reaction Score: 1




Banta said:


> The placement changes when knowledge of the path is known, which is wave function collapse mathematically. In other words, when you observe it, it will limit where it will go, essentially.
> Photoelectric effect - Wikipedia


How does it know when it's being watched? You can know either the path or the placement but not both?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BantaDate: 2020-02-20 02:16:37Reaction Score: 1




whitewave said:


> How does it know when it's being watched?


That's the million dollar question.



whitewave said:


> You can know either the path or the placement but not both?


It's the knowledge of the path that matters. The path dictates the placement, placement being where the "photon" hits on the plate. So, in the classic double slit, if you were to watch (or record) the photon passing through the slit, it will always pass through and hit the plate in a limited amount of ways. If you don't watch it or have any way to derive the path information, then it displays a wider range of possibilities of where it will hit the plate. None of this is done with a single photon, of course, because you can't even isolate that in reality, and you need to fire lots of "photons" to even get significant results.

My larger point earlier on was whatever a person thinks they're firing, whether it be "photons" or "electrons", they're discrete quanta and they are still discrete quanta that hit the plate at the end. The wave-like attributes are mathematical only.

To me, this just says that you can divide reality up into whatever you like and you'll get the results you "expect." Doesn't mean that there is any "objective" validity to particles or aether or what have you. They're all just conventions. Our consciousness is the creator and if you dig deep enough into any paradigm, that truth will reveal itself.


----------



## Dielectric (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DielectricDate: 2020-02-20 03:37:52Reaction Score: 1




wild heretic said:


> I saw one of those craft in 1992 hovering over a house in a fairly posh suburb of Duesseldorf (Oberkassel), Germany. I was stuck in a traffic jam on the motorway in the passenger seat and just looked over to the right and saw this thing hovering over a house shining a beam of light at and presumably through the roof. It also had three lights on its undercarriage I think.
> 
> The odd thing about it was that it was flickering. What I mean by that was that it appeared like a cartoon or film with a low frame rate so that I was seeing a series of still shots rather than a solid object. The weird thing is, after a few seconds it somehow knew I was looking at it and could see it. I assume others couldn't, but who knows. When it realized this, its frame rate started to decrease so that instead of seeing say 5 shots a second, I was only seeing 3, then 2 then 1 then it blanked out completely. I knew it was still there though.
> 
> ...


I just got back to catching up on this thread. The odd thing was that what you say about "it knowing it was being watched" was exactly how I felt. It was so accidental me seeing it and I also had the sense it realized I had spotted it.  So as far as quantum theory goes maybe knowing it's being watched is a part of the detection system. Hmm...might explain why camera's capture UFO's but just grasping at straws with that conjecture.

A camera lens is not a living object. It makes sense it could capture/see objects which otherwise are reactive to living beings. Many UFO's have been captured on video, especially since the invention of digital camera's, and in which the observer saw nothing but which the camera recorded.



Jim Duyer said:


> When I was re-translating portions of Exodus, I ran across the parts where Yahweh burned two Rabbi, sons of Aaron, to death, because they employed "strange" incense.  After examining the passages I determined that the "strange" part related to them adding chemicals that produced ultraviolet light.  I won't go into the entire story here, but somehow Yahweh found this so offensive, especially since it was very near to the long-distance communication device known as the Ark of the Covenant where he was known to appear from time to time.  I believe you are correct in that they simply went to a wavelength beyond the humans ability to perceive.  And perhaps beyond their own abilities, should they represent an ancestral form of mankind itself.    Due to the intense anger of Yahweh, perhaps this wavelength is also harmful to them for some reason?


Extremely interesting Jim. Have you any idea what this incense might have been? It sounds to me like they accidentally created a gamma ray and by adding this so-called incense it created a gamma ray burst and self-immolation. If so this would be quite the device. Sounds like the incense was possibly radioactive.

Consult this patent; US10135366B2 - Electromagnetic field generator and method to generate an electromagnetic field          - Google Patents

This invention claims, among other things, to be capable of generating a gamma ray. Pretty sure this is a glimpse into an operational technology based on claims from Iraq.  Typically a triangular arrangement creating a focal point is employed. The following links also suggest that the positioning of microwave towers is almost certain to be more involved, and yes I am suggesting that the missing might be more arranged than has been previously considered. We may be building our own extermination camps so to speak.

These links may be of interest to you personally
CRITICAL FORUM KALACHAKRA
CRITICAL FORUM KALACHAKRA
Untitled Document
Trimondi Online Magazin


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-02-20 08:45:13Reaction Score: 0


Again I ask those who have seen these things why do you feel they were hovering over houses?


----------



## Dielectric (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DielectricDate: 2020-02-20 13:37:02Reaction Score: 0




jd755 said:


> Again I ask those who have seen these things why do you feel they were hovering over houses?


Yea, well they aren't spying on me if that's what you're alluding to; I'm not that interesting, but there is a big ass microwave tower across the street. Could it have been taking on some power wirelessly, or could it have been either transmitting or downloading info?  I seriously doubt anyone gives a rat's ass what I'm doing. I mean what do we know? Nobody I know of has gotten a good look at one. Who cares what I say or think. Just some old crackpot right? I'm no threat and neither is anyone else so I don't think they care all that much. Most people today are looking at their phones. They aren't looking at the sky.  Very few people look up at all. Completely silent so if you didn't look directly at it you would be clueless it was even over your own head except for possibly a shadow, and at speed they are just invisible, way too fast to notice. 

 These things could themselves be drones.  All I can say for absolute is that we all better pray to God they belong to us or else we are in big trouble if all we got are some crappy jets and rockets. This thing could stuff an H-bomb in your britches and be gone before you felt your drawers were chinched tight. It's that fast: I'm not kidding one bit. It's that fast.

Also it's probably not accidental that along with the profusion of cell towers and the cell phone revolution that we also happened to have the beginning of chemtrails. Those were first noted to begin in 1996. Those appear to be spayed by robotic tankers and form either paths or grids. I think you're probably looking at something which acts as a conduit or slide of some sort for vehicles like the one I saw. Some sort of connection going on between them I think.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-02-20 16:43:17Reaction Score: 1




Dielectric said:


> Yea, well they aren't spying on me if that's what you're alluding to;


I'm not aluding to anything. God knows where you got that notion from. I'm asking a simple question of anyone who has seen these things.
Thank you for you reply.
The microwave tower is an intruiging addition as the place where my in the flesh friend saw one of these things a high voltage power line runs adjacent. Maybe something maybe not.
Perhaps they are just holograms or interruptions in the space/counterspace boundary who knows.
As for the spraying tankers. It occured to me a few years back the probability is they are remote controlled from an earth based location but the thing that really threw the spanner in the works was watching one vanish in the act of spraying. The aircraft just disappeared and the line it was 'spraying' evaporated.
Close by it was a non spraying aircraft which carried on and number one son and I watched it disappear from sight at distance. 
Holographic projection from the 'normal' aircraft seems the most plausible but doesn't explain the trail it left behind.
Also on some days a pair of grey or shaded tramiles appear in front of these spraying aircraft and they faithully follow then into the distance. I'm sure I've got phoyto's of some of them somewhere here so will pick the couple of clearest ones for you and everyone else's perusal.

Not in the leasrt bit history related although perhaps these tramlines, holograms in the sky or on a surface in the sky are the explanation forr a lot of aerial phenomonens discussed on here.


----------



## Bunnyman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BunnymanDate: 2020-02-20 16:59:55Reaction Score: 1




> The odd thing was that what you say about "it knowing it was being watched" was exactly how I felt.


Okay, reading that I had a "holy shit" moment! I just posted



> I recorded those lights and the speedy vanishing in seemingly thin air five years ago on New Years eve in Yukon Territory.


in the tread on Electric ether. And that was exactly what I felt. And I can tell ya that there could have been very few people around there to have picked up on whatever it was.



> A camera lens is not a living object. It makes sense it could capture/see objects which otherwise are reactive to living beings.


That is also a phenomenon that I experienced. I will add a photo taken by myself of an eclipse a few years ago.


My buddy and I where looking at a near full eclipse. However, My phone camera would have non of it. As you can see at the bottom and in between the two palm trees you will find whatever we as humans perceive to obscure the sun. I will refrain from comments on what impression the ridiculous massive sun appearing over the mountain had on me.


----------



## Dielectric (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DielectricDate: 2020-02-21 00:35:11Reaction Score: 0


Everything Universe does, it does for a reason. Quantum Theory exists. It must exist because Universe feels we need it. Since this thread is a question about the veracity of Quantum Theory then it is in the scope of the thread to explain phenomena under discussion.

Lets now consider holographic projection. Holographic projection has reached a high state of development. In some cases, such as in the video below, the idea that holographic projection could be used to fool the unsuspecting is refuted by video capture, and which captures the reality, and video can be replayed at a reduced speed thus revealing not a hologram but a super high speed ability to move physical machines.

Evidence of this is rare but this is one good example and basically demonstrates what I observed when this black tetrahedron took off. As a human I only managed to record 2 partial blurred frames in my minds eye of the object leaving. I am relatively sure that if it have been recorded on high quality video it too would have demonstrated a vanishing act similar to that shown in this video.

However, once again, observe that the brevity of the video does itself seem to show an awareness of being observed.




Bunnyman said:


> Okay, reading that I had a "holy shit" moment! I just posted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Critically Important Observation You Make: If phenomena cannot be explained as a holographic projection, if we do not have CGI, then what's left? What is left are real machines and apparently real cases where there is an evidence for mass mind control and any rational person might conclude that there is a link between the two.

Can we say that a mass psychosis happened merely because people are made aware that an eclipse is going to happen?  Does seem improbable that everyone could at the same time have the same mass hallucination.

Why is it just one guy, running the National UFO Reporting Center, originally out of his apt for God's Sake?  How's that happen?
National UFO Reporting Center

Go to the National UFO Reporting Center's main page to view these two top highlighted reports.  This is the only UFO reporting center I trust. Hundreds of reports of drone like flying balls, people being frozen, yada..yada. You can get lost there for days.

Highlighted report. Jet fighters apparently dealing with UFO's.
http://www.nuforc.org/webreports/153/S153146.html

Meanwhile Billionaire Elon Musk: Who is he really?
NUFORC being overwhelmed by UFO reports of Starlink Statellites. Elon Musk seemingly has designed these damn things so as to make all other lights in the sky (actual UFO's) discounted as satellites. I'm seriously wondering if this Elon Musk is human and if we are actually under invasion.

(Mind control)
*HIGHLIGHTED REPORTS*

Gallipolis, Ohio, Saturday, September 21st, 2019, @ 11:13 p.m. (Eastern)—A husband (former law enforcement) and wife (scientist), while sitting outside their recreational vehicle at a public campsite, witness a very bright light approach their campsite from the south in an erratic manner, appearing to slow or stop on several occasions as it drew near.  It got within 50 yards, they estimate, of their campsite, at which time, out of a sense of alarm, the husband reached for his .45 caliber sidearm, but he felt unable to use his arm, or lift the firearm.  The object, estimated by the witnesses to have been approximately 20 feet in diameter, hovered nearby for approximately 8 seconds, and then suddenly accelerated toward the west, and disappeared very quickly to the west.

Witness Report
http://www.nuforc.org/webreports/149/S149348.html


----------



## wild heretic (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: wild hereticDate: 2020-02-21 01:24:02Reaction Score: 0




jd755 said:


> Again I ask those who have seen these things why do you feel they were hovering over houses?


Not sure jd to be honest. My feeling was something like subconscious brain programming or something like that.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-02-21 09:37:04Reaction Score: 0




wild heretic said:


> Not sure jd to be honest. My feeling was something like subconscious brain programming or something like that.


Thankyou.


----------



## davtash (Jun 17, 2021)

What a totally awesome inspiring thread. No contribution sorry just praise
What a totally awesome inspiring thread. No contribution sorry just praise


----------



## Bitbybit (Jun 20, 2021)

The slit experiment and all its conclusions in popular videos are based on that single photons are detected.
When i looked into this entanglement etc myself, i tried to find research that truly could claim single photon. But i found only more people arguing that single photons are NOT detected.
Its just CCD noise riding on the light wave.


_"
As strange as it may be to hear, the double-slit experiment conducted one photon at-a-time with "detectors at the slits" is nothing short of a myth. No such experiment has been reported in a peer-reviewed journal or any reputable book or publication. Talk of this supposed experiment, and even figures illustrating it, can be found throughout the internet, but these refer to no actual experiment being performed.

The origin of the myth is a poor popularization of the quantum eraser experiment, which though "marking" the photons traveling through each of the two slits with which-way information and destroying the interference pattern, involves no detectors or recorders in front of or behind the slits except for the main *CCD backplate."*



How does one detect a single photon?_

A video discussing just this issue:
_
View: https://youtu.be/NJjO2J7HTF8



And its also funny, for example this list of accomplishments from 2019:
The 12 Most Important and Stunning Quantum Experiments of 2019_
*The 12 Most Important and Stunning Quantum Experiments of 2019*
1. Google claims "quantum supremacy"  
2. Standardization of 1kg
3. Objective Reality Doesn't Exist
4. Making of a photograph of an entangled particle with a camera.
5. Proving molecules are behaving as waves.
6. Proving heat can jump at tiny scales
7. "Reverse cause and effect"
8. "Quantum tunneling cracked"
9. Metallic hydrogen
10. Image of atoms, no one can explain its shape
11. Turning back time etc
12. Predicting random numbers

no1. IBM-disagrees
no2. Its just a mathematical idea at this point. And doesnt seem related to QT anyways.
no3. The article refers to the myth double slit experiment as a real experiment and the discovery is again just a computer simulation.
no4. The Research claims single photo detection, also.... its obvious ridiculus.
no5. Correct, but nothing new.
no6. Sounds reasonable to me, whats new?
no7. Mathematical simulation.
no8. Complex equipment. Result was conflicting with previous experiments.
no9. Unrelated to QT?
no10. No one can explain its shape.
no11. "A Simulated quantum system" (simulation with a computer.)
no12. Claiming single photon encoding


The Inconvenient Truth About Quantum Computing - The Wire Science
Quantum Entanglement - an illusion based on a wrong assumption?


----------



## Conciousness_Arise (Mar 13, 2022)

Your question may be answered if we look at it as a question of consciousness, and our perception of reality. I will provide an explanation based on that, and I shall quote loosely the Copenhagen interpretation of quantum mechanics and cite Robert Williams where needed. [Whatever model we make of the world with our own reality perception, is not the reality of the world, it's a model we have made. That's why some experiments support the particle model of quantum physics, and some experiments support the wave model] We shouldn't be surprised about that. It just shows that our brain can create two different patterns depending on which instrument we used.

Science can't answer the question of quantum physics. Science can only answer, how does something register on this instrument and how does it register on that instrument.  Same goes for all the sciences, what does this model include and what does this model exclude. Nobody can make a model of everything. The Dogmatists on the planet think they have done that. If you included everything, all you would perceive is total chaos.

Buckminster Fuller States, “scenario universe is non simultaneously apprehended” In other words we don't perceive the whole universe and whole space-time continuum in one instant. If we did that, our brain couldn't handle all the information. We perceive it in cross-sections. Korzybski, in the book Science and Sanity eludes [We can't make meaningful statements about one reality, all we can do is talk about comparative realities as perceived by different instruments. Which includes the instruments that read all the instruments, which is the human nervous system]

Every evaluation we make is an evaluation of the organism as a whole, as the nervous system interlocks with all other body systems. So every evaluation we make is an evaluation of our system as a whole. It's a fictitious dichotomy to assume that the brain makes an evaluation on the world separate to the mind and body.


----------



## feralimal (Jun 23, 2022)

Great video (in german)


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ev7e9sfWIJo_


----------



## scofield.htm (Jun 24, 2022)

Much like germ theory, and Majorana fermions, qubits, and qutrits its all theory


----------



## esotericNepalese (Aug 14, 2022)

@feralimal  I was thinking about the double slit experiment, seems super fishy.

Can I find any evidence - any videos or photos whatsoever of the double slit experiment being performed by professionals with the proper lab equipment? Surely that should exist right? Footage of somebody actually DOING the double slit experiment?



*"We don't have the equipment to do it for you, but we can show you a simulation of the experiment." - Massachussets Institute of Technology*

(For any other new members here, let me make it clear: MIT is famous for being the world's most prestigious university in science and technology, with alumni such as Richard Feynman and Buzz Aldrin. The average tuition is $72,000 per year. Don't you think they would be able to afford the equipment needed to reproduce one of the most quintessential experiments in science - an experiment which forms the basis for the entirety of quantum physics? Don't you think that with all those bright minds - all those brilliant engineers - they would be able to design and manufacture said equipment? Why would MIT of all places have a video that I could recreate in my own room, provided I bought the right T shirt and curtains? Why does their "simulation" of the experiment look like something I can whip up in MS paint with a little help from the spray paint tool?)

There was a time many years ago when I was awed by impressive institutions like MIT. I was in high school, I was a part of the system - I had parents that encouraged me to be a part of the system - dare I even say forced me. I dreamt of ending up in a school like MIT. I was so clueless in those days.


[ _My very own DIY double slit experiment simulation. Squint hard enough and you can spot the birthmark on grandma's shoulder.]_

What about other people on Youtube? Surely there has to be footage of the double slit experiment somewhere?

 

Alas.. more clownery: a fine assortment of lectures, animations, presentations - each fully equipped with some guy desperately waving his hands at you.. Anything ranging from ripples on a pond, to analogies of bowling pins. Youtubers drawing up diagrams and equations on their fancy drawing software.. Talks by the Royal Institute where they'll show - you guessed it - more animations and PowerPoint presentations. But despite all the hand waving, none of these people can actually SHOW you the damned experiment in real time, in reality, through video footage.

Not one of them can reproduce this simple, quintessential experiment of science.


----------



## BusyBaci (Aug 14, 2022)

The Diffraction experiment is more or less the same thing using the same physics and phenomena as the double slit experiment. I tried that many times before with a simple red laser pen diode and it forms the concentric circles pattern on a wall in a dark room. You can try it yourself and achieve the same result.

All you have to do is to put a lens in front of the laser beam or some very minuscule opening in a sheet of paper, you can even play with the edge of the sheet of paper. What you'll see in the wall screen will be a distorted diffraction pattern. It's simple, I don't know why MIT it's not replicating these experiments though, that's strange.


----------



## sekito (Aug 14, 2022)

BusyBaci said:


> It's simple, I don't know why MIT it's not replicating these experiments though, that's strange.


they are taking about the quantum double slit, not normal (Young’s) double slit

For single particle experiment, there was one from Tonomura using electrons

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvO0P5-SMxk_

personally, my interpretation of it is that it demonstrates the pilot wave effect instead of “duality”



esotericNepalese said:


> What about other people on Youtube? Surely there has to be footage of the double slit experiment somewhere?



For ones by amateurs, there are demonstrations of the quantum eraser effect (and no, they cannot detect single particles/photons):


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Um_bd8iRhVE_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PJbAeBERjI_


Its interpretation is of course up for debate. As the last video mentioned, the classical interpretation is simply, polarized light that are orthogonal to each other cannot ‘interfere’ - I might add that orthogonal rays cannot truly ‘combine’ - when the final ray(s) is polarized to 45 degrees, it is at that point the two uncombined rays become polarized to the same direction and therefore demonstrates interference. No quantum explanation is needed.

On quantum theory itself, I don’t think we need some kind of “magical” explanation that defies common sense. Quantum theory to me is just a phenomenon(or misinterpretation) of ether mechanics. With that said, I’m not against the possibility of animate matter/unified consciousnes, I just don’t think “quantum mechanics” is a valid proof of it.


----------



## BusyBaci (Aug 14, 2022)

Alright man it's fake, everything it's fake. I'm with you. Whatever I might suggest it will be interpreted as fake. Whether light is passing through a nano meter hole or it's supposedly passing through the edge of a normal sheet of paper, and even if you play around with it reaching that sweet spot of the nano meter scale by variation of the light hit angle, I'm sure you'll call it fake. Surely not going to debate that.

By the way, Is Abe Shinzo still alive?


----------



## esotericNepalese (Aug 14, 2022)

Yeah, I had a bit more I wanted to write.

I reached the conclusion that there must be two versions of the slit experiment. One version simply requires a laser pointer, some cardboard, and a box knife. Anyone can do that at home and see the interference patterns, as BusyBaci pointed out, demonstrating the wave nature of light.

However, the claim is that the experiment demonstrates the wave-particle _duality _of light. It's easy to prove the waves yourself, but what about the particle part?

[From Wikipedia:]


Okay, "light is always found to be absorbed at the screen at discrete points." So what would that look like?




The Wikipedia article only provides images like these. If light on the screen is supposed to appear in discrete particles, then why can't we see the discrete particles on laser bands with our own eyes? To our eyes, the laser bands only appear smooth and continuous. In order to demonstrate the particle nature, they have to give you a drawing.

Now maybe my question here is silly? _Of course _you can't see the individual dots with the naked eye, cuz they're tiny right? But what's the alternative? We're supposed to take it on faith that the dots really "buildup" like they're claiming they do in that drawing? Wouldn't that be a claim that's not grounded in reality via experiment?

Now I don't want to be the guy who automatically assumes _everything _is fake, but it strikes me as odd that we seem to require some faith in their claims here - isn't this science after all?

So in order to prove the particle aspect of light, it seems you need a more sophisticated version of the experiment, with fancy equipment. (As sekito mentioned, this version of the experiment is called the quantum double slit experiment - I wasn't even aware it would have a name, I was just conjecturing about this version's existence.) And this alternative version is the one I was talking about in my comment. Where is the footage of this fancy equipment being used to perform the experiment, and produce the dot patterns that Wikipedia speaks of?

My takeaway from this is that the wave interference pattern from the laser is very real, but the particle aspect of light is something they made up - there was no reason to ever assume light behaved as a particle, but they assumed it anyway for whatever reason.

And when they realized they were getting wave patterns from the laser, of course it surprised them, because it contradicted their arbitrary assumption that light behaves as particles. If they had never made the particle assumption in the first place, there would be no "duality" - just simply waves. All waves baby. But since they stuck to their guns on the particles, it spawned a whole new field of physics that is quantum mechanics, with all its complicated mathematics.

If your theory rests on a suspicious premise that you can't seem to demonstrate by experiment, it makes sense that you would end up with all kinds of complicated, convoluted mathematics.

What am I talking about when I say "suspicious premise?" Let's look at how formal arguments are made:


An argument is a string of premises and conclusions. *A premise serves as the bedrock, upon which the entire argument rests. If the bedrock is faulty, then the whole thing collapses like a house of cards.* So what physical, tangible evidence does quantum mechanics provide for their premise that light behaves as both a particle and a wave? That evidence is precisely what seems to be lacking here.

But maybe I'm wrong, maybe there ARE ways to prove that light can behave as individual particles, provided you have the right equipment.


sekito said:


> For ones by amateurs, there are demonstrations of the quantum eraser effect (and no, they cannot detect single particles/photons)



Oh, they can't detect single particles/photons? Huh, that's odd.. So how does anyone know that light behaves as particles in addition to waves, as quantum mechanics states?

And it's fascinating - from what I've seen, *amateurs seem to be the only people who are going out of their way to verify *these claims by getting the proper equipment. Why can't MIT do the same? Why can't the Royal Institute do the same?

Again, maybe I'm completely wrong.. Can someone verify that it's possible to fire single photons? (imagine getting fired AND being single..) I've heard of electron guns, but what about a photon gun?



sekito said:


> For single particle experiment, there was one from Tonomura using electrons



Exactly, that's for electrons.. But we're talking about light, so we're dealing with photons. (And even the electron demonstration you linked looks like an MS Paint animation.) So do photon guns exist?



Huh? The first photon gun was only introduced in 2005? (Sounds like Donald Trump firing those poor photons, one by one. You're fired! Or it sounds like the mafia training a new rookie - light gunman fires his first shots, takes em out one by one. I'm kidding of course.)



So they were talking about this in 1927 but didn't have the photon gun to prove it until 2005? Maybe this is explained by time travel? /s

(And who the hell are Davisson and Germer by the way? We've all heard of Thomas Young and the double slit experiment, by why aren't Davisson and Germer household names? Isn't it fascinating how some names become flashy headlines and others don't? But sorry, that's me going on a tangent.)



Doesn't seem to be a single photograph of the thing anywhere, just fancy 3d models and diagrams. Those are toy guns in the first screenshot by the way,



2017. No photos here either, just a couple cowboys. Yeehaw.


----------



## feralimal (Aug 14, 2022)

esotericNepalese said:


> Huh? The first photon gun was only introduced in 2005? (Sounds like Donald Trump firing those poor photons, one by one. You're fired! Or it sounds like the mafia training a new rookie - light gun fires his first shots, takes em out one by one. I'm kidding of course.)


You have to wonder how they managed to run the experiments before then!

And let's not forget that photons are just a model - just because has a name and a concept, doesn't make it any more real than wyverns or dragons.


----------



## sekito (Aug 15, 2022)

esotericNepalese said:


> Huh? The first photon gun was only introduced in 2005? (Sounds like Donald Trump firing those poor photons, one by one. You're fired! Or it sounds like the mafia training a new rookie - light gunman fires his first shots, takes em out one by one. I'm kidding of course.)
> 
> View attachment 24519
> 
> ...


Didn’t the original Davisson and Germer experiment also used electrons?
Davisson–Germer experiment - Wikipedia

The result of electrons showing interference (assuming that it is not a hoax) is still demonstrative of the so-called duality nature. Also, side note, electrons are theorized to be made of photons - as is all matter (note: this is not a mainstream view), so the result of one can be assumed to apply to another.


----------



## BusyBaci (Aug 20, 2022)

David Lapoint provides an alternative explanation for the double slit experiment. He uses magnetic dipoles for a new theory of everything.

In The Primer Fields Part 3 video he interprets very simply the diffraction and the interference patterns involved when monochromatic light hits the edge of a slim razor and when it goes through the single/double slit experiment. He does not replicate it physically which might be suspicious for the audience of this thread, but he does a god job with his CGI model.

I advise going through his first and second video before watching the third for a better understanding on how magnetic di-poles work in his theory, it's worth it. Thank @Safranek for pointing his channel out.


----------



## Conciousness_Arise (Sep 1, 2022)

The outcome of the double slit experiment


BusyBaci said:


> David Lapoint provides an alternative explanation for the double slit experiment. He uses magnetic dipoles for a new theory of everything.
> 
> In The Primer Fields Part 3 video he interprets very simply the diffraction and the interference patterns involved when monochromatic light hits the edge of a slim razor and when it goes through the single/double slit experiment. He does not replicate it physically which might be suspicious for the audience of this thread, but he does a god job with his CGI model.
> 
> I advise going through his first and second video before watching the third for a better understanding on how magnetic di-poles work in his theory, it's worth it. Thank @Safranek for pointing his channel out.


Thanks, I was just about to mention the same videos. He does a great job not just explaining that experiment, but the entire nature of matter and how it is formed. He doesnt realize it, but he also explained the nature of how a firmament would be formed and how the double vortex plasma is formed that may explain the light emission we call the sun. Quite the rabbit hole when you start to connect the dots.


----------



## Frits (Sep 2, 2022)

Similar to all other theories - Evolution, Big Bang theory, also quatum theory is just a theory and never a proven fact. It is the game of thinking to give things a place within understandable patterns; unfortunately, the universe does not work like that, and does not allow itself to be summarized in theories: it is a very beautiful, intelligent event that you can only experience: to figure it out and theorize it makes it dead. It is a kind of entertainment for the mind, but is separate from reality, which you cannot experience outside yourself.


----------



## Fexus (Sep 6, 2022)

Frits said:


> Similar to all other theories - Evolution, Big Bang theory, also quatum theory is just a theory and never a proven fact. It is the game of thinking to give things a place within understandable patterns; unfortunately, the universe does not work like that, and does not allow itself to be summarized in theories: it is a very beautiful, intelligent event that you can only experience: to figure it out and theorize it makes it dead. It is a kind of entertainment for the mind, but is separate from reality, which you cannot experience outside yourself.


Are you sure that figuring it out would make it dead? Fundamentally, must all things not be totally logical and therefore comprehensible? Sure, theories won't get us anywhere. It is only logic by which we can understand and grasp the universe which we do on a daily basis. At least the physical universe (I don't have much experience with the metaphysical) works in a deterministic manner. Cause and effect rule everything here and they are also the very basis for logic. In short, figuring out the universe is an inbuilt ability for humans so how could it kill the universe and/or suck the joy out of everything?

To add to the post in general:
Inside of the attachments is a paper from Nathan Rapport who I have been in contact with recently. He has a very thorough explanation on why the Michelson-Morley experiment yielded a (close-to-)null result. His paper is accompanied by Norbert Feist's experiment which is the MM experiment recreated with acoustics. Spoiler: it also yielded a (close-to-)null result, so does that mean air does not exist? No, because the MM experiment does not measure the time it takes for light to propagate through both branches but instead measures the difference in phase at the very end. While this might sound like a nitpick, it seems to be of extreme importance. Nathan makes an effort to show that phase is not affected in such an apparatus, no matter the circumstances. I cannot check the math myself though so I can't verify it.
Remember that the MM experiment is what kickstarted the whole quantum nonsense. I can't remember who said this (maybe Feynman) but the quote went like this: "Quantum physics is based on our understanding of light". More like non-understanding of light. This new MM explanation requires only classical physics, nothing more so none of that duality nonsense.
While we are talking about dualities, I also asked Nathan about the dual-slit experiment and he said that he replicated the whole thing back in uni as he was able to use the uni's equipment that would otherwise be very expensive. His results were wildly different from the ones that we are of taught of in school, uni or on TV. In his own words: "At no point did my light source ever act purely as a particle".

And as a final addition to the post, Nathan's thoughts on "quantum entanglement":


> I've also found that quantum "entanglement" can be explained classically as well (and in fact there are simulations you can find of this online, I'm not the first to figure this out). Again it comes down to an abuse of experimental statistics to create spurious correlations. It's important to understand that in these experiments, physicists are never actually observing a single particle; they make unjustified conclusions based on certain statistical correlations, which it turns out can be explained classically.


Which, by the way, is quite similar to what I think about quantum. Either jumping to conclusions or just complete lies.


----------



## Frits (Sep 6, 2022)

Fexus said:


> so how could it kill the universe and/or suck the joy out of everything?


I dit not say kill, I said: "you can only experience: to figure it out and theorize it makes it dead" As in lifeless.
You make it lifeless, just as Darwinism wants you to believe that you are a coincidence and the quantum thing wants you to believe that you are just an actually non-existent energy and others want you to believe that you are just a shadow of something we don't know yet. The purpose of all this is to make you feel inferior; so they can controll you.


----------



## Fexus (Sep 7, 2022)

Frits said:


> I dit not say kill, I said: "you can only experience: to figure it out and theorize it makes it dead" As in lifeless.
> You make it lifeless, just as Darwinism wants you to believe that you are a coincidence and the quantum thing wants you to believe that you are just an actually non-existent energy and others want you to believe that you are just a shadow of something we don't know yet. The purpose of all this is to make you feel inferior; so they can controll you.


Ah now I understand. Sorry about that.
I feel the same actually. Quantum theory is at its very core a materialistic theory and it popularized the idea of nihilism. If you believe the universe is really a doomed, rotting carcass then yes, you will feel inferior and anxious all the time but that is of course not how the universe really works. Hardcore materialism has some serious fundamental flaws, hence why it needs to be "explained" with quantum voodoo.


----------

